# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  قانون التأمين للملكة المغربية

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1 
يراد بما يلي في مدلول هذا القانون : 
أجل استحقاق القسط : تاريخ يصير فيه أداء القسط مستحقا. 
أجل العقد : تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية عقد التأمين. 
احتياطيات تقنية : حسابات للادخار مجمعة من طرف مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين من أجل الوفاء بالتزاماتها تجاه المؤمن لهم والمستفيدين من عقود التأمين، ومن بينها الاحتياطي الحسابي الذي يمثل الفرق بين القيم المحينة لالتزامات كل من المؤمن والمؤمن لهم. 
إخطار بالفسخ : أجل تعاقدي أو قانوني يجب التقيد به من الطرف الذي يرغب في فسخ عقد التأمين. 
استثناء : واقعة أو حالة شخص غير مؤمنة لأنها مستبعدة من الضمان. 
استرداد : تسديد مسبق لنسبة معينة من الادخار المكون في إطار عقد التأمين على الحياة إلى المؤمن له. وينهي الاسترداد الكامل للادخار عقد التأمين. 
اشتراك التأمين : مبلغ يوازي القسط، مستحق على المؤمن له مقابل عقد تأمين مكتتب لدى شركات تعاضدية للتأمين. 
اقتراح التأمين : محرر يسلمه المؤمن أو من يمثله إلى مؤمن له محتمل والذي يجب على هذا الأخير أن يدرج فيه المعلومات اللازمة لتمكين المؤمن من تقييم الخطر المراد تغطيته ومن تحديد شروط تلك التغطية. 
التزام : مبلغ الضمان الذي يلتزم به المؤمن بموجب عقد التأمين. 
امتداد ضمني : تجديد تلقائي لعقد التأمين عند انتهاء أجل كل فترة ضمان. 
بوليصة التأمين : وثيقة تجسد عقد التأمين وتبين الشروط العامة والخاصة. 
تاريخ سريان العقد : تاريخ يتحمل المؤمن ابتداء منه الخطر. 
تأمينات الأشخاص : تأمينات تضمن تغطية الأخطار المتوقف حدوثها على بقاء المؤمن له على قيد الحياة أو وفاته وكذا الأمومة والتأمينات ضد المرض والعجز والزمانة. 
تأمين دون الكفاية : مصطلح يستعمل عندما يكون المبلغ المصرح به للمؤمن أقل من القيمة الحقيقية للخطر المؤمن عليه. 
تأمين مضاد : ضمان الغرض منه إرجاع الأقساط الصافية مضاف إليها عند الاقتضاء الفوائد وذلك عند وفاة المؤمن له قبل حلول أجل عقد تأمين في حالة الحياة. 
تأمين مؤقت في حالة الوفاة : تأمين يضمن أداء رأسمال أو إيراد في حالة وفاة المؤمن له شريطة أن تحل الوفاة قبل تاريخ محدد في العقد. وإذا بقي المؤمن له على قيد الحياة إلى غاية ذلك التاريخ، لا يستحق أي تعويض على المؤمن وتصير الأقساط مستحقة لهذا الأخير. 
تخفيض : عملية تحدد الرأسمال أو الإيراد الجديد المضمون المسمى "قيمة التخفيض" والمستحق للمؤمن له الذي توقف عن أداء الأقساط السنوية في إطار عقد تأمين على الحياة وذلك بعد دفعه لجزء منها. 
تخل : نقل ملكية الشيء المؤمن عليه إلى المؤمن في حالة وقوع حادث مقابل دفعه للمؤمن له مجموع المبلغ المضمون. 
تسبيق : قرض يمنحه المؤمن للمكتتب بضمان مبلغ الاحتياطي الحسابي لعقد التأمين على الحياة. 
تعويض التأمين : مبلغ يدفعه المؤمن، وفقا لمقتضيات العقد، كتعويض عن الضرر اللاحق بالمؤمن له أو بالضحية. 
حادث : تحقق الواقعة المنصوص عليها في عقد التأمين. 
حلول قانوني : إحلال المؤمن محل المؤمن له في الحقوق والدعاوى مقابل تسديده مبلغ التعويض إلى المؤمن له. 
خلوص التأمين : مبلغ يتحمله في كل الأحوال المؤمن له عند أداء كل تعويض عن حادث. 
رأسمال مؤمن عليه :قيمة مصرح بها في العقد ينحصر في حدودها التزام المؤمن. 
زيادة القسط : زيادة في قسط التأمين على إثر تفاقم الخطر المؤمن عليه. 
سقوط الحق : حالة لا تعدم عقد التأمين ولا يزول إلا حق التعويض بالنسبة لحادث معين على إثر إخلال المؤمن له بأحد التزاماته. 
سقوط الحق لفوات الأجل : فقدان حق ممارسة جميع الطعون والدعاوى. 
شروط التأمين : مجموع الشروط المكونة للاتفاق الحاصل بين المكتتب والمؤمن. 
شهادة التأمين : وثيقة يسلمها المؤمن تثبت وجود التأمين. 
عقد التأمين : اتفاق بين المؤمن والمكتتب من أجل تغطية خطر ما. ويحدد هذا الاتفاق التزاماتهما المتبادلة. 
عقد التأمين على الحياة : عقد يضمن المؤمن بمقتضاه تعويضات يتوقف تسديدها على بقاء المؤمن له على قيد الحياة أو وفاته وذلك مقابل دفعات مالية تسدد مرة واحدة أو بصفة دورية. 
عقد الرسملة : عقد تأمين لا يراعى فيه احتمال البقاء على قيد الحياة أو الوفاة في تحديد التعويض الواجب تسديده، حيث إنه مقابل أقساط تسدد دفعة واحدة أو بصفة دورية، يحصل المستفيد على الرأسمال المكون من الدفعات المؤداة تضاف إليها الفوائد والمساهمات في الأرباح. 
عمولة : أجر يمنح لوسيط التأمين جالب الصفقات أو مدبر. 
فسخ : إنهاء مسبق لعقد التأمين بطلب من أحد الطرفين أو بقوة القانون إذا كان منصوصا عليه في القانون. 
قاعدة نسبية: مبدأ معتمد في تأمين الأضرار يتم بموجبه، في حالة وقوع حادث، تخفيض التعويض في حدود : 
-النسبة بين المبلغ المضمون وقيمة الشيء المؤمن عليه إذا تبين أن هناك تأمينا دون الكفاية؛ 
- النسبة بين القسط المؤدى فعلا والقسط الواجب على المؤمن له أداؤه إذا كان هناك نقص في القسط بالنسبة لمميزات الخطر. 
- قسط : مبلغ مستحق على مكتتب عقد التأمين مقابل ضمانات يمنحها المؤمن. 
- قسط صرف : مبلغ يمثل تكلفة الخطر المراد تغطيته، كما تم احتسابه وفقا للقواعد "الأكتوارية"، اعتمادا على الإحصائيات المتعلقة بهذا الخطر. 
- مدة العقد : مدة الالتزامات المتبادلة بين المؤمن والمؤمن له في إطار عقد التأمين. 
- مذكرة التغطية: وثيقة تجسد التزام المؤمن والمؤمن له وتثبت وجود اتفاق بينهما في انتظار إعداد بوليصة التأمين. 
- مستفيد : شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يعينه مكتتب التأمين والذي يحصل على رأس المال أو الإيراد المستحق من المؤمن. 
- مكتتب أو متعاقد : شخص معنوي أو طبيعي يبرم عقد تأمين لحسابه أو لحساب الغير ويلتزم بموجبه تجاه المؤمن بتسديد قسط التأمين. 
- ملحق : اتفاق إضافي بين المؤمن والمؤمن له يتمم أو يعدل عقد التأمين ويصبح جزءا لا يتجزأ من بوليصة التأمين. 
- مؤمن : مقاولة معتمدة للقيام بعمليات التأمين. 
- مؤمن له : شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يرتكز التأمين عليه أو على مصالحه. 
نسبة القسط : نسبة يمثلها قسط التأمين بالنسبة إلى الرأسمال المؤمن عليه. 
واقعة : كل ظرف يمكن أن يؤدي أو أدى إلى وقوع حادث. 
المادة 2 
لا يتعلق هذا الكتاب إلا بالتأمينات البرية. ولا تطبق أحكامه على التأمينات البحرية ولا على التأمينات النهرية ولا على تأمينات القرض ولا على اتفاقيات إعادة التأمين المبرمة بين المؤمنين ومعيدي التأمين. 
لا يخالف هذا القانون الأحكام التشريعية الجاري بها العمل المتعلقة بالتأمينات الخاضعة لنصوص خاصة ما لم يتم نسخها صراحة بموجب هذا القانون. 
المادة 3 
لا يمكن تغيير مقتضيات هذا الكتاب بموجب اتفاق، باستثناء تلك التي تمنح للأطراف حرية التعاقد والواردة في المواد 9 و15 و16 و32 و40 و43 و44 و45 و47 و49 و51 و52 و56 و61 و63 و64 و67 و77 و81 و83 و84 من هذا القانون. 
المادة 4 
في جميع الحالات التي يعيد فيها المؤمن تأمين الأخطار التي أمنها، يبقى وحده مسؤولا تجاه المؤمن له. 
المادة 5 
يمكن تأمين عدة أخطار مختلفة، سيما من حيث طبيعتها أو نسب أقساطها بواسطة بوليصة تأمين وحيدة. ويمكن أيضا لعدة مؤمنين أن يلتزموا بموجب بوليصة وحيدة. 
المادة 6 
تحدد مدة العقد في بوليصة التأمين. غير أنه يمكن للمؤمن له، مع مراعاة الأحكام الواردة بعده والمتعلقة بالتأمين على الحياة، أن ينسحب من العقد عند انصرام مدة ثلاثمائة وخمسة وستين (365) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ اكتتاب العقد، شريطة أن يخبر المؤمن بذلك وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، بواسطة إخطار بالفسخ تعادل مدته على الأقل الأجل الأدنى المحدد في العقد، ويملك المؤمن كذلك هذا الحق، الذي يجب التنصيص عليه في كل عقد تأمين، ويجب أن تتراوح مدة الحد الأدنى لهذا الإخطار ما بين ثلاثين (30) وتسعين (90) يوما. غير أنه يمكن أن تقل مدة الحد الأدنى لهذا الإشعار المتعلق بفسخ ضمان الأخطار المشار إليها في المادة 45 من هذا الكتاب عن ثلاثين (30) يوما. 
إذا كانت مدة العقد تفوق سنة (1)، يجب كتابتها بحروف جد بارزة أعلى توقيع المكتتب، ويجب التذكير بهذا الشرط في كل عقد. 
عند انعدام هذه الإشارة، يمكن للمكتتب، رغم كل شرط مخالف، أن يفسخ العقد دون تعويض كل سنة في التاريخ الذي يصادف تاريخ سريان مفعوله بواسطة إخطار بالفسخ مدة ثلاثون (30) يوما. 
عند انعدام الإشارة إلى المدة، أو إذا كانت هذه الأخيرة غير واردة بحروف جد بارزة، يعد العقد مكتتبا لمدة سنة (1). 
المادة 7 
إ ذا اتفق الأطراف على تمديد العقد بواسطة الامتداد الضمني، وجب التنصيص على ذلك في العقد. كما يجب أن ينص هذا الأخير على أن مدة كل من الامتدادات الضمنية المتوالية للعقد لا يمكن في أي حال من الأحوال أن تتجاوز سنة واحدة. 
المادة 8 
في جميع الحالات التي تكون فيها للمكتتب صلاحية طلب فسخ العقد, يمكن له القيام بذلك حسب اختياره، ورغم أي شرط مخالف، إما بتصريح يتم بالمقر الاجتماعي للمؤمن مقابل وصل وإما بمحرر غير قضائي وإما برسالة مضمونة وإما بأي وسيلة أخرى مشار إليها في القعد. 
في جميع الحالات التي تكون فيها للمؤمن صلاحية طلب فسخ العقد, يمكن له القيام بذلك بواسطة رسالة مضمونة يوجهها إلى آخر موطن للمكتتب معروف لديه. 
المادة 9 
يمكن إبرام التأمين لحساب شخص معين بموجب وكالة عامة أو خاصة أو حتى بدون وكالة. وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة، يستفيد من التأمين الشخص الذي أبرم العقد لحسابه حتى ولو لم يتم إقراره إياه إلا بعد وقوع الحادث. 
يمكن أيضا إبرام عقد التأمين لحساب من يثبت له الحق فيه. ويعد هذا الشرط في نفس الوقت بمثابة تأمين لفائدة مكتتب عقد التأمين وكاشتراط لمصلحة الغير لفائدة مستفيد معروف أو محتمل من الشرط المذكور. 
يكون مكتتب التأمين المبرم لحساب من يثبت له الحق فيه ملزما وحده بأداء قسط التأمين للمؤمن. كما أن الدفوعات التي يمكن للمؤمن أن يحتج بها تجاه مكتتب العقد، يمكن له كذلك أن يحتج بها تجاه أي مستفيد من العقد. 
المادة 10 
يسلم المؤمن للمؤمن له قبل اكتتاب العقد بيانا للمعلومات يبين على الخصوص الضمانات والاستثناءات المتعلقة بها وسعر هذه الضمانات والالتزامات المؤمن له. 
لا يلزم اقتراح التأمين لا المؤمن له ولا المؤمن. ولا تثبت التزاماتهما المتبادلة إلا بواسطة عقد التأمين. 
يعد مقبولا من طرف المؤمن الاقتراح الذي تم بواسطة رسالة مضمونة لتمديد مدة العقد أو تعديله أو استئناف العمل من جديد بعقد تم توقيفه إذا لم يرفض المؤمن هذا الاقتراح خلال العشرة (10) أيام الموالية ليوم توصله به. 
لا تطبق أحكام الفقرة الثالثة من هذه المادة على التأمينات على الحياة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 11 
يجب أن يحرر عقد التأمين كتابة بحروف بارزة. 
يجب إثبات كل إضافة أو تغيير في عقد التأمين الأصلي بواسطة ملحق مكتوب وموقع من الأطراف. 
لا تحول هذه الأحكام دون التزام المؤمن والمؤمن له تجاه بعضهما البعض بواسطة تسليم مذكرة تغطية، ولو قبل تسليم عقد التأمين أو الملحق. 
المادة 12 
يؤرخ عقد التأمين الذي يبين الشروط العامة والخاصة في اليوم الذي تم فيه اكتتابه. ويتضمن على وجه الخصوص : 
- اسم وموطن الأطراف المتعاقدة؛ 
- الأشياء المؤمن عليها والأشخاص المؤمن لهم؛ 
- طبيعة الأخطار المضمونة؛ 
- التاريخ الذي يبتدئ فيه ضمان الخطر ومدة صلاحية هذا الضمان؛ 
- مبلغ الضمان الذي يلتزم به المؤمن؛ 
- قسط أو اشتراك التأمين؛ 
- شرط الامتداد الضمني إذا تم التنصيص عليه؛ 
- حالات وشروط تمديد العقد أو فسخه أو انتهاء آثاره؛ 
- التزامات المؤمن له عند الاكتتاب فيما يخص التصريح بالخطر وبالتأمينات الأخرى التي تغطي نفس الخطر؛ 
- شروط وكيفية التصريح الواجب القيام به في حالة وقوع حادث؛ 
- الآجال التي يتم داخلها أداء التعويض أو رأس المال أو الإيراد؛ 
- المسطرة والقواعد المتعلقة بتقييم الأضرار من أجل تحديد مبلغ التعويض بالنسبة للتأمينات غير تأمينات المسؤولية. 
المادة 13 
يجب كذلك على عقد التأمين أن : 
- يذكر بأحكام هذا الكتاب المتعلقة بالقاعدة النسبية إذا كانت هذه القاعدة لا تطبق بقوة القانون أو استبعدت بتنصيص صريح، وكذا بالأحكام المتعلقة بتقادم الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقود التأمين؛ 
- يتضمن شرطا خاصا يقضي، أنه في حالة سحب الاعتماد من مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين، تفسخ بقوة القانون العقود المكتتبة لديها، من اليوم العشرين (20) على الساعة الثانية عشرة زوالا، الموالي لتاريخ نشر قرار سحب الاعتماد بالجريدة الرسمية وفق المادة 267 من هذا القانون. 
المادة 14 
مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة المنصوص عليها بالنسبة لتأمينات المسؤولية، فإن شروط العقد التي تنص على حالات البطلان المنصوص عليها في هذا الكتاب أو على حالات سقوط الحق أو الاستثناءات أو حالات انعدام التأمين، لا تكون صحيحة إلا إذا أشير إليها بحروف جد بارزة. 
المادة 15 
يمكن أن يكون عقد التأمين في اسم شخص معين أو لأمر أو لحامله. تتداول عقود التأمين لأمر عن طريق التظهير، ولو على بياض. 
غير أن هذه المادة لا تطبق على عقود التأمين على الحياة إلا وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 بعده. 
المادة 16 
يمكن للمؤمن أن يحتج تجاه حامل عقد التأمين أو الغير الذي يطالب بالاستفادة منه بالدفوعات التي يحتج بها تجاه المكتتب الأصلي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لمادة 17  
يتحمل المؤمن الخسائر والأضرار الناتجة عن الحادث الفجائي أو الناتجة عن خطأ المؤمن له، عدا استثناء صريح ومحدد في العقد. 
غير أن المؤمن لا يتحمل، رغم أي اتفاق مخالف، الخسائر والأضرار الناتجة عن خطأ متعمد أو تدليسي للمؤمن له. 
المادة 18 
يضمن المؤمن الخسائر والأضرار التي يتسبب فيها أشخاص يكون المؤمن له مسؤولا عنهم مدنيا بموجب الفصل 85 من الظهير الشريف المؤرخ في 9 رمضان 1331 (12 أغسطس 1913) المتعلق بالالتزامات والعقود، وذلك كيفما كانت طبيعة وجسامة أخطاء هؤلاء الأشخاص. 
المادة 19 
عند تحقق الخطر المضمون أو عند حلول أجل العقد، يجب على المؤمن، داخل الأجل المتفق عليه، تسديد التعويض أو المبلغ المحدد حسب عقد التأمين. 
لا يلزم المؤمن بدفع أكثر من المبلغ المؤمن عليه. 
يحظر كل شرط من شأنه أن يمنع المؤمن له أو من يحل محله من مقاضاة المؤمن أو من مطالبته بالضمان بمناسبة تسوية الحوادث. 
المادة 20 
يلزم المؤمن له : 
1- بأن يؤدي قسط التأمين أو الاشتراك في المواعد المتفق عليها؛ 
2- بأن يصرح بالضبط عند إبرام العقد بكل الظروف المعروفة لديه والتي من شأنها أن تمكن المؤمن من تقدير الأخطار التي يتحملها؛ 
3- بأن يوجه إلى المؤمن في الآجال المحددة في العقد، التصريحات التي قد تكون ضرورية للمؤمن من أجل تحديد مبلغ قسط التأمين، إذا كان هذا القسط متغيرا؛ 
4- بأن يصرح للمؤمن، طبقا للمادة 24 من هذا القانون، بالظروف المنصوص عليها في بوليصة التأمين والتي ينتج عنها تفاقم الأخطار؛ 
5- بأن يشعر المؤمن بكل حادث من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى إثارة ضمان المؤمن، وذلك بمجرد علمه به وعلى أبعد تقدير خلال الخمسة (5) أيام الموالية لوقوعه. 
لا يمكن تخفيض آجال التصريح المذكورة أعلاه باتفاق مخالف؛ ويمكن تمديدها باتفاق بين الأطراف المتعاقدة. 
لا يمكن الاحتجاج بسقوط الحق الناشئ عن أحد شروط العقد تجاه المؤمن له الذي يثبت استحالة قيامه بالتصريح داخل الأجل المحدد بسبب حادث فجائي أو قوة قاهرة. 
لا تطبق أحكام البنود 1) و4 و5) أعلاه على التأمينات على الحياة. ولا يطبق الأجل المنصوص عليه في البند 5) من هذه المادة على التأمينات ضد موت الماشية والسرقة. 
المادة 21 
يؤدى قسط التأمين بموطن المؤمن أو الوكيل الذي عينه لهذا الغرض، ما لم ينص العقد على خلاف ذلك. 
في حالة عدم أداء قسط التأمين أو جزء منه داخل العشرة (10) أيام الموالية 
لتاريخ حلول أجل استحقاقه وبصرف النظر عن حق المؤمن في المطالبة القضائية بتنفيذ العقد، يحق للمؤمن توقيف الضمان عشرين (20) يوما بعد توجيه الإنذار إلى المؤمن له، وفي الحالة التي يكون فيها القسط السنوي مجزأ، فإن توقيف الضمان الناتج عن عدم أداء أحد أجزاء قسط التأمين تبقى آثاره سارية إلى غاية انصرام الفترة المتبقية من سنة التأمين. وفي كل الحالات، يؤدى القسط أو جزؤه بموطن المؤمن بعد إنذار المؤمن له. 
يحق للمؤمن فسخ العقد عشرة (10) أيام بعد انصرام أجل العشرين (20) يوما المشار إليه أعلاه. 
يستأنف العقد غير المفسوخ آثاره في المستقبل على الساعة الثانية عشرة زوالا من اليوم الموالي لليوم الذي تم فيه دفع القسط المتأخر للمؤمن أو للوكيل المعين من طرفه، أو في حالة تجزئة القسط السنوي، أجزاء القسط التي كانت موضوع الإنذار وتلك التي حل أجل أدائها خلال مدة التوقيف وكذا، إن اقتضى الحال، مصاريف المتابعة والتحصيل. 
عندما يكون الإنذار موجها خارج المغرب، يضاعف أجل العشرين (20) يوما المشار إليه في الفقرة الثانية. 
يعتبر كأن لم يكن كل شرط من شأنه تخفيض الآجال المحددة بالأحكام السابقة أو إعفاء المؤمن من توجيه الإنذار. 
لا تطبق أحكام الفقرات من 2 إلى 6 من هذه المادة على التأمينات على الحياة. 
المادة 22 
يتم الإنذار المنصوص عليه في المادة 21 أعلاه بتوجيه رسالة مضمونة إلى المؤمن له أو إلى الشخص المكلف بأداء قسط التأمين إلى آخر موطن له معروف لدى المؤمن. وإذا كان هذا الموطن موجودا خارج المغرب، ترفق الرسالة المضمونة بطلب إشعار بالتوصل. ويجب أن تشير هذه الرسالة، التي يتحمل المؤمن مصاريف إعدادها وإرسالها، صراحة على أنها موجهة كإنذار وأن تذكر بمبلغ قسط التأمين وتاريخ أجل استحقاقه وأن يدرج فيها نص المادة 21 أعلاه. 
المادة 23 
لا يصير فسخ العقد ساري المفعول في حالة تطبيق الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 21 أعلاه إلا إذا لم يؤد القسط أو الجزء من القسط قبل انصرام أجل العشرة (10) أيام المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 21 أعلاه. 
يصير الفسخ، الذي يجب تبليغه للمؤمن له بواسطة رسالة مضمونة، ساري المفعول في نهاية اليوم الثلاثين (30) الموالي لتاريخ توجيه رسالة الإنذار المنصوص عليها في المادة 21 أعلاه. غير أنه عندما يكون الإنذار موجها خارج المغرب، لا يصير الفسخ ساري المفعول إلا في نهاية اليوم الخمسين (50) الموالي لتاريخ توجيه الرسالة المذكورة. 
المادة 24 
إذا تفاقمت الأخطار بفعل المؤمن له بحيث أنه لو كانت الوضعية الجديدة موجودة وقت إبرام العقد لما تعاقد المؤمن أو لقام به مقابل قسط أعلى، وجب على المؤمن له أن يصرح مسبقا للمؤمن بحالة التفاقم وذلك بواسطة رسالة مضمونة. 
إذا تفاقمت الأخطار دون فعل المؤمن له, وجب على هذا الأخير أن يصرح بذلك بواسطة رسالة مضمونة يوجهها إلى المؤمن داخل أجل ثمانية (8) أيام ابتداء من وقت علمه بذلك. 
في كلتا الحالتين، يمكن للمؤمن إما أن يفسخ العقد وإما أن يقترح نسبة جديدة للقسط. وإذا اختار المؤمن فسخ العقد، فإن هذا الفسخ يصير ساري المفعول ابتداء من اليوم العاشر (10) من تبليغ الإشعار بالفسخ بواسطة رسالة مضمونة، وعندئذ يجب على المؤمن أن يرجع إلى المؤمن له جزء قسط التأمين أو الاشتراك المتعلق بالفترة التي لم يعد ضمان الخطر فيها ساريا. 
إذا لم يرد المؤمن له على اقتراح المؤمن أو إذا رفض صراحة النسبة الجديدة للقسط داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من تبليغ الاقتراح، يمكن للمؤمن فسخ العقد عند نهاية هذا الأجل شريطة أن يكون قد أخبر المؤمن له بهذه الإمكانية وذلك بإدراجها بحروف بارزة في الرسالة المتضمنة للاقتراح. 
غير أنه لا يمكن للمؤمن أن يعتد بتفاقم الأخطار إذا كان قد أحيط علما بذلك بأي وسيلة من الوسائل وأبدى موافقته على استبقاء عقد التأمين، خاصة باستمراره في تحصيل أقساط التأمين أو دفعه تعويضا بعد وقوع حادث. 
المادة 25 
إذا أخذ بعين الاعتبار من أجل تحديد القسط ظروف خاصة مشار إليها في البوليصة تؤدي إلى تفاقم الأخطار وإذا زالت هذه الظروف أثناء مدة التأمين، فللمؤمن له، رغم أي اتفاق مخالف،الحق في تخفيض مبلغ قسط التأمين. وإذا لم يوافق المؤمن على ذلك داخل أجل عشرين (20) يوما، ابتداء من تاريخ طلب المؤمن له الذي تم بواسطة تصريح مشهود عليه بوصل أو بواسطة رسالة مضمونة، يمكن للمؤمن له أن يفسخ العقد. وآنذاك يسري مفعول الفسخ عند انصرام الأجل المذكور ويجب على المؤمن أن يرجع للمؤمن له جزء القسط أو الاشتراك المتعلق بالفترة التي لم يعد ضمان الخطر فيها ساريا. 
المادة 26 
في الحالات التي ينص فيها عقد التأمين على إمكانية فسخ العقد من طرف المؤمن بعد وقوع حادث، لا يمكن لهذا الفسخ أن يصير ساري المفعول إلا داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ توصل المؤمن له بالتبليغ. ولا يمكن للمؤمن بعد انصرام أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما من علمه بالحادث أن يعتد به لفسخ العقد إذا كان قد قبل بعد وقوع الحادث تسلم قسط التأمين أو الاشتراك أو جزء من القسط أو الاشتراك عند حلول أجله. 
خلافا للأحكام الواردة أعلاه، لا يمكن للمؤمن الاعتداد بأحكام الفقرة السابقة بالنسبة للتأمين على المسؤولية المدنية المتعلقة بالعربات المنصوص عليها في المادة 120 أدناه. 
في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى، يجب أن ينص العقد على حق المؤمن له، داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما من سريان مفعول فسخ العقد الذي سجل فيه الحادث، في فسخ عقود التأمين الأخرى التي قد يكون أبرمها مع المؤمن. ويسري مفعول هذا الفسخ بعد انصرام ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من توصل المؤمن بالتبليغ عن فسخ العقود الأخرى من طرف المؤمن له. 
يترتب على إمكانية الفسخ التي تمنحها هذه المادة للمؤمن والمؤمن له إرجاع المؤمن لأجزاء الأقساط أو الاشتراكات المتعلقة بالفترة التي لم تعد فيها الأخطار مضمونة. 
المادة 27 
في حالة الإعسار أو التصفية القضائية للمؤمن له، يظل التأمين قائما لفائدة كتلة الدائنين التي تصير مدينة تجاه المؤمن بمبلغ أقساط التأمين التي سيحل أجلها ابتداء من الإعسار أو افتتاح التصفية القضائية. 
غير أن كتلة الدائنين والمؤمن يحتفظون بحق فسخ العقد داخل أجل تسعين (90) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ الإعسار أو افتتاح التصفية القضائية، ويرجع إلى كتلة الدائنين جزء قسط التأمين المتعلق بالفترة التي لم يعد يضمن خلالها المؤمن الخطر. 
في حالة التصفية القضائية للمؤمن، ينتهي عقد التأمين ثلاثين (30) يوما بعد إعلان التصفية القضائية مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 96 بعده. ويحق للمؤمن له المطالبة باسترجاع قسط التأمين المؤدى عن الفترة التي لم يعد خلالها التأمين ساريا. 
المادة 28 
في حالة وفاة المؤمن له أو في حالة تفويت الشيء المؤمن عليه، يبقى التأمين قائما بقوة القانون لفائدة الوارث أو المتملك، شريطة أن ينفذ كل الالتزامات التي كان المؤمن له ملزما بها تجاه المؤمن بموجب العقد. 
غير أنه يجوز إما للمؤمن وإما للوارث أو للمتملك فسخ العقد. ويمكن للمؤمن فسخ العقد داخل أجل تسعين (90) يوما ابتداء من اليوم الذي قد يطلب فيه من آلت إليه نهائيا الأشياء المؤمن عليها تحويل عقد التأمين باسمه. 
لا تطبق أحكام الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة على التأمينات ضد البرد وموت الماشية. 
في حالة تفويت الشيء المؤمن عليه، يبقى المفوت ملتزما تجاه المؤمن بأداء أقساط التأمين التي حل أجلها، غير أنه يتحرر من التزامه ولو بصفته ضامنا للأقساط التي يحل أجلها مستقبلا ابتداء من إعلامه المؤمن بوقوع التفويت بواسطة رسالة مضمونة. 
إذا تعدد الورثة أو المتملكون وبقي التأمين قائما، يلزم هؤلاء على وجه التضامن بأداء أقساط التأمين. 
يعد باطلا كل شرط ينص على دفع مبلغ يفوق مبلغ قسط التأمين السنوي لفائدة المؤمن على سبيل التعويض في حالة وفاة المؤمن له أو تفويت الشيء المؤمن عليه إذا فضل الوارث أو المتملك فسخ العقد. 
المادة 29 
استثناء من أحكام المادة 28 أعلاه، في حالة تفويت عربة برية ذات محرك، غير مرتبطة بسكة حديدية، أو مقطوراتها أو شبه مقطوراتها يفسخ بقوة القانون عقد التأمين الخاص بالعربة المفوتة فقط وذلك ابتداء من تاريخ تسجيل العربة باسم المالك الجديد، وإذا تعلق الأمر بعربة لا تخضع للتسجيل، يسري مفعول الفسخ ثمانية (8) أيام بعد تاريخ التفويت. 
في هذه الحالة، يجب على المؤمن أن يرجع للمؤمن له جزء القسط أو الاشتراك المتعلق بالفترة التي لم يعد ضمان الخطر فيها ساريا. 
يمكن للمؤمن وللمؤمن له قبل بيع العربة الاتفاق بموجب ملحق لوثيقة التأمين على تحويل الضمان إلى عربة أخرى يملكها المؤمن له. 
يبقى التأمين ساريا بالنسبة للعربات الأخرى المضمونة بموجب العقد والتي بقيت في حيازة المؤمن له. 
المادة 30 
بصرف النظر على الأسباب العادية للبطلان ومع مراعاة أحكام المادة 94 بعده، يكون عقد التأمين باطلا في حالة كتمان أو تصريح كاذب من طرف المؤمن له، إذا كان هذا الكتمان أو التصريح يغير موضوع الخطر أو ينقص من أهميته في نظر المؤمن ولو لم يكن للخطر الذي أغفله المؤمن له أو غير طبيعته تأثير على الحادث. 
عندئذ، تبقى الأقساط المؤداة كسبا للمؤمن الذي له الحق في تحصيل كل الأقساط المستحقة على سبيل التعويض. 
لا تطبق أحكام الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة على التأمينات على الحياة. 
لا يؤدي الإغفال أو التصريح الخاطئ من طرف المؤمن له الذي لم يثبت سوء نيته إلى بطلان التأمين. 
إذا تمت معاينة هذا الإغفال أو التصريح الخاطئ قبل أي حادث، يحق للمؤمن إما الإبقاء على العقد مقابل زيادة في القسط يقبلها المؤمن له وإما فسخ العقد عشرة (10) أيام بعد تبليغ المؤمن له بذلك بواسطة رسالة مضمونة، مع إرجاع جزء القسط المؤدى عن الفترة التي لم يعد فيها التأمين ساريا. 
في الحالة التي لم تتم فيها المعاينة إلا بعد الحادث، يخفض التعويض تناسبيا بين نسبة الأقساط المؤداة ونسبة الأقساط التي كان من المفروض أو تؤدى لو صرح بالأخطار كاملة وبدقة. 
المادة 32 
فيما يخص التأمينات التي يحسب فيها قسط التأمين إما اعتبارا للأجور أو لرقم المعاملات وإما حسب عدد الأشخاص أو الأشياء موضوع العقد، يمكن التنصيص على أنه بالنسبة لكل غلط أو إغفال في التصريحات التي يحدد على أساسها قسط التأمين، يجب على المؤمن له أن يؤدي، علاوة على مبلغ قسط التأمين، تعويضا لا يمكن أن يتجاوز في أي حال من الأحوال عشرين في المائة (20 %) من القسط الذي حصل بشأنه الإغفال. 
يمكن التنصيص كذلك على حق المؤمن في استرجاع المبالغ المؤداة عن الحوادث إذا كان للأغلاط أو الإغفالات بحكم طبيعتها أو أهميتها أو تكرارها طابع تدليسي وذلك بصرف النظر عن أداء التعويض المنصوص عليه أعلاه. 
المادة 33 
يترتب عن تسخير الناقل لملكية شئ كله أو بعضه، وفي حدود هذا التشخير، فسخ أو تقليص نطاق عقد التأمين المتعلق بالشيء المسخر ابتداء من يوم انتقال ملكيته. غير أنه يمكن للمؤمن والمؤمن له الاتفاق على استبدال الفسخ بتوقيف آثار العقد بغرض استئناف العمل به لاحقا بالنسبة لأخطار مماثلة. 
يجب على المؤمن له أن يشعر المؤمن بانتقال الملكية بواسطة رسالة مضمونة داخل اجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من يوم علمه بذلك، محددا الأموال التي يشملها التسخير ومصرحا عند الاقتضاء برغبته في توقيف العقد عوض فسخه. وفي حالة عدم إشعار المؤمن داخل هذا الأجل، يحق لهذا الأخير كتعويض الاحتفاظ بجزء من القسط المتعلق بالمدة الفاصلة بين يوم التسخير واليوم الذي أخبر فيه به. 
في حالة الفسخ، يجب على المؤمن أن يرجع للمؤمن له جزء القسط المؤدى مسبقا والمتعلق بالمدة التي لم يكن فيها ضمان الخطر ساريا وذلك بعد أن يخصم منه إن اقتضى الحال مبلغ التعويض المذكور. 
في حالة توقيف العقد، يحتفظ المؤمن بهذا الجزء من القسط في دائنية المؤمن له مع ترتيب الفوائد عليه حسب السعر القانوني. 
المادة 34 
يترتب بقوة القانون عن تسخير كل الشيء أو جزء منه لاستعماله، في حدود هذا التسخير، توقيف آثار التأمين المغطي للأخطار المتعلقة باستعمال ذلك الشيء، سواء بالنسبة لأداء أقساط التأمين أو بالنسبة للضمان وذلك دون تغيير لا في مدة العقد ولا في حقوق الأطراف فيما يخص هذه المدة. 
يصير التوقيف ساري المفعول في تاريخ الحيازة التي تم تبليغها إلى صاحب الشيء المسخر في أمر التسخير أو في أمر لاحق، وفي حالة عدم الإشعار، يصير التوقيف ساري المفعول في التاريخ الذي حددته السلطة المسخرة للحيازة الفعلية، أو في تاريخ الأمر بالتسخير عند انعدام هذه الحجة. 
يجب على المؤمن له أن يشعر المؤمن بواسطة رسالة مضمونة وداخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من اليوم الذي علم فيه بتاريخ الحيازة محددا الأموال التي شملها التسخير، وفي حالة عدم إشعار المؤمن داخل هذا الأجل، يحق لهذا الأخير الاحتفاظ، على سبيل التعويض، بجزء من القسط المتعلق بالمدة الفاصلة بين تاريخ الحيازة واليوم الذي علم فيه بها. 
يستأنف التأمين آثاره بقوة القانون ابتداء من يوم إرجاع الشيء المسخر إلى المؤمن له إذا لم يكن التأمين قد انتهى سابقا لسبب قانوني أو اتفاقي، ويجب على المؤمن له إشعار المؤمن باسترجاع الشيء المسخر، داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما، وذلك بواسطة رسالة مضمونة. 
يحتفظ المؤمن مؤقتا في دائنية المؤمن له أثناء توقيف العقد بجزء القسط المؤدى مسبقا وقت التسخير والمتعلق بالمدة التي لم يعد ضمان الخطر فيها ساريا، بعد أن تخصم منه عند الاقتضاء التعويضات عن التأخير في تبليغ التسخير. يترتب على جزء القسط المحتفظ به فائدة حسب السعر القانوني. إذا انتهى العقد خلال مدة التسخير، فإن هذا الجزء يرجع إلى المؤمن له مع الفوائد المترتبة عنه، وإذا استؤنف العمل بالعقد، يصفى حساب الأطراف، بالنسبة لسنة التأمين الجارية في ذلك الوقت، ويصبح الرصيد الناتج مستحقا فورا لأحد الطرفين. 
غير أن هذا الجزء من القسط يخصم بقوة القانون من المبالغ المستحقة على المؤمن له الذي يكون قد جعل المؤمن يضمن أخطارا أخرى أثناء التسخير. 
المادة 35 
يقع باطلا ما يرد في عقد التأمين: 
1- كل شرط من الشروط التي تنص على سقوط حق المؤمن له في حالة خرقه للنصوص التشريعية أو التنظيمية ما لم يشكل هذا الخرق جناية أو جنحة مرتكبة عمدا؛ 
2- كل شرط ينص على سقوط حق المؤمن له لمجرد تأخر في التصريح بالحادث للسلطات أو في الإدلاء بوثائق، دون المساس بحق المؤمن في المطالبة بتعويض يتناسب مع الضرر الذي يكون قد لحقه من هذا التأخير أو الإدلاء بالوثائق؛ 
3- كل شرط تحكيم لم يوافق عليه المؤمن له صراحة عند اكتتاب العقد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لمادة 36 
تتقادم كل الدعاوى الناتجة عن عقد التأمين بمرور سنتين (2) ابتداء من وقت حدوث الواقعة التي تولدت عنها هذه الدعاوى. 
غير أن هذا الأجل لا يسري : 
1- في حالة إغفال أو تصريح خاطئ بشأن الخطر الساري، إلا ابتداء من اليوم الذي علم فيه المؤمن بذلك؛ 
2- في حالة عدم دفع أقساط التأمين أو جزء من الأقساط، إلا ابتداء من اليوم العاشر (10) من حلول أجل استحقاقها؛ 
3- في حالة وقوع حادث، إلا ابتداء من اليوم الذي علم فيه المعنيون بالأمر بوقوعه إذا أثبتوا جهلهم له حتى ذلك الحين. 
حين تكون دعوى المؤمن له ضد المؤمن ناتجة عن الرجوع الذي قام به أحد الأغيار، لا يسري أجل التقادم إلا ابتداء من اليوم الذي رفع فيه هذا الغير دعوى قضائية ضد المؤمن له أو قام فيه هذا الأخير بتعويضه. 
المادة 37 
لا يمكن تخفيض مدة التقادم بواسطة شرط في العقد. 
المادة 38 
إن تقادم السنتين (2) يسري حتى على القاصرين والمحجور عليهم وكل عديمي الأهلية إذا كان لهؤلاء ولي بموجب قانون أحوالهم الشخصية. 
يتوقف التقادم بتعيين خبراء على إثر حادث أو بأي سبب من الأسباب العادية لقطع التقادم طبقا للقواعد العامة ولاسيما بتوجيه رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل من طرف المؤمن إلى المؤمن له فيما يتعلق بدعوى المطالبة بأداء القسط ومن طرف المؤمن له إلى المؤمن فيما يتعلق بأداء التعويض.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 39 
إن التأمين المتعلق بالأموال هو عقد تعويض، ولا يمكن للتعويض المستحق على المؤمن لفائدة المؤمن له أن يتجاوز قيمة الشيء المؤمن عليه وقت الحادث. 
يمكن التنصيص على أن يبقى المؤمن له لزاما مؤمن نفسه بالنسبة لمبلغ أو قدر محدد أو أن يتحمل خصم جزء محدد مسبقا من التعويض عن الحادث. 
المادة 40 
يمكن لكل شخص له مصلحة في الاحتفاظ بشيء أن يقوم بتأمينه. 
يمكن التأمين على كل مصلحة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في عدم وقوع خطر. 
المادة 41 
إذا أبرم عقد تأمين بمبلغ يفوق قيمة الشيء المؤمن عليه وإذا كان هناك تدليس أو غش من أحد الأطراف، يمكن للطرف الآخر أن يطلب بطلان العقد ويطالب علاوة على ذلك بالتعويض. 
يبقى العقد صحيحا إذا لم يكن هناك تدليس أو غش، ولكن فقط في حدود القيمة الحقيقية للأشياء المؤمن عليها، وليس للمؤمن الحق في الأقساط عن الفائض. تظل وحدها الأقساط التي حل أجل استحقاقها ملكا نهائيا له بالإضافة إلى قسط السنة الجارية إذا كان مستحقا عند نهايتها. 
المادة 42 
يجب على كل من يؤمن على نفس المصلحة وضد نفس الخطر لدى عدة مؤمنين أن يخبر فورا كل مؤمن بالتأمين الآخر. 
يجب على المؤمن له أن يدلي عند هذا الإبلاغ بتسميات المؤمنين الذين تعاقد معهم وأن يبين المبالغ المؤمن عليها. 
إذا تم إبرام عدة تأمينات سواء في تاريخ واحد أو تواريخ مختلفة، دون وقوع غش وكان المبلغ الإجمالي للتأمين يفوق قيمة الشيء المؤمن عليه، اعتبرت التأمينات المبرمة كلها صحيحة وينتج كل واحد منها آثاره بالتناسب مع المبلغ المتعلق به، وذلك في حدود القيمة الكاملة للشيء المؤمن عليه. 
يجوز استبعاد تطبيق أحكام الفقرة السابقة بالتنصيص في بوليصة التأمين على قاعدة ترتيب التواريخ أو على التضامن بين المؤمنين. 
إذا تم التعاقد على هذه التأمينات بنية الغش، تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 41 أعلاه. غير أنه لا يترتب بطلان العقد عن عدم القيام بالإبلاغ المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة إذا لم تثبت سوء نية المؤمن له. 
المادة 43 
إذا تبين من التقديرات أن قيمة الشيء المؤمن عليه تفوق في يوم الحادث المبلغ المضمون، يعتبر المؤمن له مؤمن نفسه بالنسبة للفائض ويتحمل، بناء على ذلك، جزءا نسبيا من الضرر، ما لم يتم الاتفاق على خلاف ذلك. 
المادة 44 
لا يتحمل المؤمن، عدا اتفاق مخالف، النقائص والتخفيضات والخسائر التي يتعرض لها الشيء المؤمن عليه بسبب عيب خاص فيه. 
المادة 45 
لا يتحمل المؤمن، عدا اتفاق مخالف، الخسائر والأضرار الناتجة إما عن حرب خارجية وإما عن حرب أهلية وإما عن فتن أو اضطرابات شعبية. 
إذا لم تكن هذه الأخطار مضمونة في عقد التأمين، يجب على المؤمن له أن يثبت أن الحادث ناتج عن سبب آخر غير الحرب الخارجية. ويتعين على المؤمن أن يثبت أن الحادث ناجم عن حرب أهلية أو فتن أو اضطرابات شعبية. 
المادة 46 
في حالة ضياع كلي للشيء المؤمن عليه نتيجة واقعة غير منصوص عليها في العقد، ينتهي التأمين بقوة القانون ويجب على المؤمن أن يرجع للمؤمن له جزء قسط التأمين المؤدى والمتعلق بالمدة التي لم يعد ضمان الخطر فيها ساريا. 
المادة 47 
يحل المؤمن الذي دفع تعويض التأمين محل المؤمن له في حقوقه ودعاويه ضد الأغيار الذين تسببوا بفعلهم في الضرر الناجم عنه ضمان المؤمن، وذلك في حدود مبلغ هذا التعويض. 
يمكن للمؤمن أن يعفى كليا أو جزئيا من الضمان تجاه المؤمن له إذا استحال الحلول لفائدة المؤمن بفعل المؤمن له. 
خلافا للأحكام السابقة، لا يحق للمؤمن الرجوع على أزواج المؤمن له وأصوله وفروعه وأصهاره المباشرين ومأموريه ومستخدميه وعماله وخدمه، وعموما، كل شخص يعيش عادة في منزل المؤمن له، ماعدا في حالة سوء نية أحد هؤلاء الأشخاص. 
المادة 48 
تدفع تعويضات التأمين دون الحاجة إلى تفويض صريح إلى الدائنين الممتازين أو المرتهنين حسب درجة ترتيبهم أو تدفع إلى أولئك الذين تم تفويت الديون الرهنية إليهم أو تحويلها لهم بصفة صحيحة. 
إلا أنه تعتبر صحيحة الأداءات التي تمت بحسن النية قبل التعرض. 
يسري نفس الأمر على التعويضات الناشئة عن حوادث والمستحقة على المكتري أو الجار أو الفاعل المسؤول وذلك تطبيقا للفصول 77 و678 و769 من الظهير الشريف المتعلق بالالتزامات والعقود السالف الذكر. 
في حالة التأمين على الخطر الكرائي أو على طلب تعويض من لدن الجار، لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يدفع إلى شخص آخر غير مالك الشيء المكرى أو الجار أو الغير الذي حل محلهما في حقوقهما المبلغ المستحق كله أو بعضه طالما لم يتم تعويض المالك المذكور أو الجار أو ذلك الغير عن عواقب الحادث في حدود المبلغ المذكور. 
المادة 49 
لا يمكن للمؤمن له أن يقوم بأي تخل عن الأشياء المؤمن عليها، ما لم يتم الاتفاق على خلاف ذلك. 
المادة 50 
يعتبر التأمين باطلا إذا كان الشيء المؤمن عليه قد أتلف وقت اكتتاب العقد أو لم يعد معرضا للأخطار. 
يجب أن ترجع الأقساط المؤداة إلى المؤمن له، مع خصم المصاريف المؤداة من طرف المؤمن، غير تلك المتعلقة بالعمولات إذا تم استرجاعها من وسيط التأمين. 
في الحالة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، يجب على الطرف الذي ثبتت سوء نيته أن يدفع إلى الطرف الآخر مبلغا يعادل ضعف قسط سنة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 51 
يتحمل المؤمن ضد الحريق كل الأضرار الناجمة عن اشتعال النار أو انتشارها أو مجرد الاحتراق. غير أنه لا يتحمل، ما لم يتم الاتفاق على خلاف ذلك، الأضرار الناتجة عن تأثير الحرارة فقط أو عن ملامسة مباشرة وفورية للنار أو لمادة متوهجة إذا لم يكن هناك لا حريق ولا بداية حريق من شأنها أن تتحول إلى حريق حقيقي. 
المادة 52 
يتحمل المؤمن فقط الأضرار المادية الناجمة مباشرة عن الحريق أو عن بداية الحريق ما لم يتم الاتفاق على خلاف ذلك، حتى ولو كانت الأضرار ناتجة عن صاعقة. 
إذا لم تنته الخبرة بعد مرور ثلاثة (3) أشهر ابتداء من تسليم بيان الخسائر، يحق للمؤمن له المطالبة باحتساب الفوائد بواسطة إنذار أو بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل. وإذا لم تنته الخبرة داخل الستة (6) أشهر، يمكن لكل من الأطراف اللجوء إلى القضاء. 
المادة 53 
تعتبر بمثابة أضرار مادية ومباشرة، الأضرار المادية اللاحقة بالأشياء المشمولة في التأمين والناجمة عن الإغاثة وإجراءات الإنقاذ. 
المادة 54 
يعتبر المؤمن ضامنا، رغم أي شرط مخالف، لضياع أو اختفاء الأشياء المؤمن عليها الحاصل أثناء الحريق، ماعدا إذا أثبت أن هذا الضياع أو الاختفاء ناتج عن سرقة. 
المادة 55 
طبقا لأحكام المادة 44 من هذا الكتاب، لا يضمن المؤمن الخسائر اللاحقة بالشيء المؤمن عليه وتلفه والناتجة عن عيب خاص به، غير أنه يضمن أضرار الحريق الناجمة عن هذا العيب، إلا إذا كانت لديه أسباب جائزة لطلب بطلان عقد التأمين تطبيقا للفقرة الأولى من المادة 30 أعلاه. 
المادة 56 
لا يشمل التأمين الحرائق الناتجة مباشرة عن ثوران البراكين والزلازل والكوارث الأخرى، عدا اتفاق مخالف

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 57
فيما يخص التأمين ضد البرد، يجب على المؤمن له أن يرسل التصريح بالحادث داخل أجل خمسة (5) أيام من وقوعه، إلا في حالة قوة قاهرة أو حادث فجائي وكذا في حالة تمديد هذا الأجل بمقتضى العقد.
فيما يخص التأمين ضد موت الماشية ومع مراعاة نفس الاستثناءات أعلاه، يخفض هذا الأجل إلى ثمان وأربعين (48) ساعة دون احتساب أيام العطل.
المادة 58
في الحالة المشار إليها في المادة 46 أعلاه، لا يمكن للمؤمن أن يطالب بجزء قسط التأمين المتعلق بالمدة المتراوحة بين يوم ضياع المحصول والتاريخ الذي كان عادة سيتم فيه جنيه أو تاريخ انتهاء الضمان المحدد في العقد، إذا كان هذا التاريخ سابقا لتاريخ الجني العادي للمحصول.
المادة 59
بعد تفويت العقار أو المنتوجات، لا يسري مفعول فسخ العقد بمبادرة من المؤمن تجاه المتملك إلا بعد انصرام سنة التأمين الجارية. لكن عندما يكون القسط مستحقا عند حلول الأجل. يسقط حق البائع في الاستفادة من هذا الأجل بالنسبة لأداء هذا القسط.
المادة 60
فيما يخص التأمين ضد موت الماشية، يستأنف العمل بالتأمين، الذي توقف لعدم أداء القسط، وفق الشروط الواردة في المادة 21 أعلاه، في اليوم العاشر على الساعة الثانية عشرة زوالا على أبعد تقدير ابتداء من اليوم الذي تم فيه دفع القسط المتأخر إلى المؤمن والمصاريف إن اقتضى الحال. ويمكن للمؤمن أن يستثني من الضمان الأضرار الناجمة عن الحوادث والأمراض التي وقعت أثناء مدة توقيف الضمان.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 61
فيما يخص تأمينات المسؤولية، لا يكون المؤمن ملزما إلا إذا قدم الغير المتضرر بعد وقوع الفعل المحدث للضرر المنصوص عليه في العقد، طلبا وديا أو قضائيا إلى المؤمن له أو المؤمن.
المادة 62
لا يمكن للمؤمن أن يؤدي لشخص آخر غير الطرف المتضرر أو ذوي حقوقه كل المبلغ المستحق عليه أو بعضه في حدود الضمان المنصوص عليه في العقد، مادام هذا الغير لم يعوض في حدود المبلغ المذكور عن العواقب المالية للفعل المحدث للضرر والذي نتجت عنه مسؤولية المؤمن له.
لا يمكن الاحتجاج تجاه الأغيار المستفيدين بأي سقوط للحق معلل بتقصير المؤمن له في التزاماته حاصل بعد وقوع الحادث. غير أنه، فيما يتعلق بأخطار المسؤولية المرتبطة بحوادث الشغل،لا يحتج بسقوط الحق تجاه الضحايا أو ذوي حقوقهم وذلك حتى في حالة تقصير المؤمن له في التزاماته والحاصل قبل وقوع الحادث.
المادة 63
يتحمل المؤمن المصاريف المترتبة عن كل متابعة بالمسؤولية موجهة ضد المؤمن له، عدا اتفاق مخالف.
المادة 64
يمكن للمؤمن أن ينص في العقد على أنه لا يمكن الاحتجاج عليه بأي اعتراف بالمسؤولية أو بأي صلح تم دون علمه. ولا يعتبر الاعتراف بحقيقة واقعة ما بمثابة اعتراف بالمسؤولية.
لا يعتبر أي عمل إنساني تجاه الضحية، مثل العناية الطبية والصيدلية المقدمة إلى الجريح وقت الحادثة أو نقله إما إلى منزله وإما إلى المستشفى، بداية لصلح أو قبولا للمسؤولية شريطة أن لا يؤدي ذلك إلى أي التزام

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 65
فيما يتعلق بتأمينات الأشخاص، تحدد المبالغ المؤمن عليها في عقد التأمين مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 98 من هذا الكتاب.
المادة 66
بالنسبة لتأمينات الأشخاص، لا يمكن للمؤمن بعد أدائه المبلغ المؤمن عليه أن يحل محل المتعاقد أو المستفيد في حقوقهما ضد الأغيار فيما يترتب عن الحادث.
غير أنه فيما يخص عقود التأمينات ضد المرض أو الحوادث التي تلحق الأشخاص، يمكن للمؤمن أن يحل محل المتعاقد أو ذوي الحقوق تجاه الغير المسؤول قصد استرجاع المبالغ المؤداة كتعويض عن الضرر وفقا لشروط العقد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 67
يمكن التأمين على حياة شخص من طرفه أو من طرف الغير.
المادة 68
يعتبر باطلا التأمين في حالة الوفاة المبرم من طرف الغير على حياة المؤمن له، إذا لم يعط هذا الأخير موافقته كتابة مع الإشارة إلى المبلغ المؤمن عليه.
يجب، تحت طائلة البطلان، أن يعطي المؤمن له موافقته كتابة، بالنسبة لكل تفويت أو إنشاء رهن وبالنسبة لكل تحويل لحق الاستفادة من العقد المكتتب على حياته من طرف الغير.
المادة 69
يمنع على كل شخص إبرام تأمين في حالة الوفاة على حياة قاصر يقل عمره عن اثني عشر (12) سنة وعلى المحجور عليه حسب مدلول الفصل 145 من مدونة الأحوال الشخصية والفصلين 38 و39 من القانون الجنائي.
يعتبر باطلا كل تأمين أبرم خرقا لهذا المنع.
يصرح بالبطلان بناء على طلب المؤمن أو مكتتب عقد التأمين أو ولي القاصر أو المحجور عليه.
يجب عندئذ إرجاع مجموع الأقساط المؤداة.
إن هذه الأحكام لا تحول دون استرجاع الأقساط المؤداة تنفيذا لعقد تأمين في حالة الحياة مكتتب على حياة أحد الأشخاص المشار إليهم في الفقرة الأولى أعلاه، عند وفاة هذا الشخص.
المادة 70
لا يمكن إبرام تأمين في حالة الوفاة من طرف شخص آخر على حياة قاصر بلغ سن الثانية عشر (12) دون ترخيص من ممثله القانوني.
لا يعفي هذا الترخيص من الموافقة الشخصية للقاصر.
في غياب هذا الترخيص وهذه الموافقة، يصرح ببطلان العقد بطلب من كل يهمه الأمر.
المادة 71
يجب أن يتضمن عقد التأمين على الحياة إضافة إلى البيانات الواردة في المادتين 12 و13 أعلاه ما يلي :
1- الاسم الشخصي والعائلي وتاريخ ميلاد الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين ترتكز على حياتهم عملية التأمين؛
2- الاسم الشخصي والعائلي للمستفيد إذا كان محددا؛
3- الواقعة أو الأجل الذي يتوقف عليه استحقاق المبالغ المؤمن عليها؛
4- شروط الاسترداد والتسبيقات كما تم التنصيص عليها في المادة 89 بعده؛
5- شروط تخفيض رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون إذا كان العقد يتضمن قبول التخفيض وفقا لأحكام المواد من 86 و88 بعده.
المادة 72
يجب على المؤمن أن يبلغ المكتتب سنويا بواسطة رسالة مضمونة المعلومات التي تمكن من تقييم التزاماتهما المتبادلة. ويجب أن يكون هذا الإلزام بالإبلاغ موضوع شرط خاص في العقد.
المادة 73
يمكن أن يكون عقد التأمين على الحياة لأمر ولا يمكن أن يكون لحامله.
يجب أن يكون تظهير عقد التأمين على الحياة لأمر، مؤرخا ومتضمنا لاسم المستفيد من التظهير وموقعا من المظهر وذلك تحت طائلة البطلان.
المادة 74
يمكن دفع رأس المال أو الإيراد المؤمن عليه عند وفاة المؤمن له لمستفيد أو لعدة مستفيدين معينين.
يعتبر كأنه تم لفائدة مستفيدين معينين الاشتراط الذي يمنح المتعاقد بموجبه الانتفاع من التأمين إما لزوجه دون الإشارة إلى اسمه وإما لأبنائه وفروعه المولودين أو الذين سيولدون وإما لورثته دون الحاجة إلى تسجيل أسمائهم في عقد التأمين أو في أي محرر آخر لاحق يتضمن منح رأس المال أو الإيراد المؤمن عليه.
المادة 75
إن التأمين المبرم لفائدة زوج المؤمن له يكون لصالح الشخص الذي يتزوجه المؤمن له ولو بعد تاريخ إبرام العقد. وفي حالة تعدد الزيجات، فإن الاستفادة من هذا الاشتراط تعود إلى الزوج أو الزوجات الباقين على قيد الحياة.
في غياب تعيين مستفيد محدد في عقد التأمين أو عند عدم موافقة المستفيد المعين، يحق لمكتتب العقد أن يعين مستفيدا أو أن يغير مستفيدا بآخر. ويتم هذا التعيين أو التغيير إما بوصية، وإما بين الأحياء بواسطة ملحق للعقد أو بالقيام بالإجراءات المقررة في الفصل 195 من الظهير الشريف المتعلق بالالتزامات والعقود المذكور أعلاه، أو إن كان العقد لأمر، فعن طريق التظهير.
المادة 76
يصبح الاشتراط الذي يمنح الانتفاع من التأمين لمستفيد محدد، لا رجوع فيه، بمجرد قبول صريح أو ضمني للمستفيد.
طالما لم يتم القبول، فإن حق الرجوع في هذا الاشتراط لا يملكه إلا من قام به وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يمارس وهو على قيد الحياة لا من طرف دائنيه ولا من طرف ممثليه القانونيين.
لا يمكن ممارسة هذا الحق في الرجوع بعد وفاة المشترط من طرف ورثته إلا بعد استحقاق المبلغ المؤمن عليه وبعد مدة لا تقل عن تسعين (90) يوما من إنذار المستفيد من التأمين بواسطة محرر غير قضائي مطالب فيه بضرورة التصريح بالقبول أو الرفض.
لا يمكن الاحتجاج تجاه المؤمن بقبول المستفيد للاشتراط الذي تم لفائدته أو الرجوع عنه إلا إذا كان المؤمن على علم بذلك. يفترض في منح الانتفاع بدون عوض من تأمين على الحياة لشخص معين على أنه تم بناء على شرط وجود المستفيد وقت استحقاق رأس المال أو الإيراد المؤمن عليه، عدا إذا تبين العكس من مقتضيات الاشتراط.
المادة 77
يمكن رهن عقد التأمين إما بواسطة ملحق للعقد وإما عن طريق التظهير على سبيل الضمان إذا كان العقد لأمر أو بمحرر يخضع للإجراءات الواردة في الفصل 1195 من الظهير الشريف المتعلق بالالتزامات والعقود المشار إليه أعلاه.
المادة 78
عندما يتم إبرام عقد تأمين في حالة الوفاة دون تعيين مستفيد، فإن رأس المال أو الإيراد المؤمن عليه يدخل في الذمة المالية للمتعاقد أو تركته.
يسري نفس الإجراء إذا تم إبرام التأمين مع تعيين مستفيد أو أكثر ولم يبق على قيد الحياة أي مستفيد عند وفاة المؤمن له.
المادة 79
لا يشمل إرث المؤمن له، المبالغ المشترط دفعها بعد وفاته لمستفيد معين أو لورثته. ويبقى المستفيد، كيفما كان شكل وتاريخ تعيينه، الوحيد الذي يحق له الحصول على هذه المبالغ، ابتداء من يوم العقد ولو حصل قبوله بعد وفاة المؤمن له.
المادة 80
لا يمكن لدائني المتعاقد المطالبة بالمبالغ التي اشترطها لصالح مستفيد معين. ويبقى لهؤلاء الدائنين فقط الحق في استرجاع الأقساط، إذا كانت هذه الأخيرة مبالغا فيها بالنظر لقدرات مؤديها وإذا كان أداؤها بنية الضرر بحقوقهم.
المادة 81
يمكن لكل مستفيد، بعد قبوله الاشتراط الذي تم لمصلحته وإذا كان تفويت هذا الحق مقررا صراحة أو بقبول المتعاقد، أن يحول هو نفسه الاستفادة من العقد إما عن طريق حوالة الحق وفقا لأحكام الفصل 195 من الظهير الشريف المتعلق بالالتزامات والعقود أو عن طريق التظهير إذا كان العقد لأمر.
المادة 82
لا تطبق أحكام المادتين 677 و678 من القانون رقم 95-15 المتعلق بمدونة التجارة الخاصة بحقوق الزوج في حالة التأمين على الحياة المبرم من طرف تاجر لفائدة زوجته.
المادة 83
يمكن للزوجين أن يبرما تأمينا متبادلا على حياة كل منهما بموجب نفس العقد.
المادة 84
يمكن لكل من يهمه الأمر أن يحل محل المتعاقد في أداء أقساط التأمين.
المادة 85
ليس للمؤمن أي وسيلة لإجبار المكتتب على أداء الأقساط.
المادة 86
إذا لم يؤد قسط أو جزء منه داخل العشرة (10) أيام من استحقاقه، يوجه المؤمن إلى المكتتب رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل يخبره بأنه بعد انتهاء أجل عشرين (20) يوما من تاريخ توجيه هذه الرسالة فإن عدم أداء هذا القسط أو الجزء وكذا الأقساط التي يكون استحقاقها قد حل خلال الأجل المذكور، يؤدي إما لفسخ العقد في حالة انعدام أو عدم كفاية قيمة استرداد رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون وإما لتخفيض رأس المال أو الإيراد المذكورين.
تجعل الرسالة المضمونة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة القسط محمولا إلى موطن المؤمن وذلك في جميع الحالات.
المادة 87
في عقود التأمين في حالة الوفاة المبرمة لمدى حياة المؤمن له دون شرط البقاء على قيد الحياة، وفي جميع العقود التي تؤدى بموجبها المبالغ أو الإيرادات المؤمن عليها بعد عدد محدد من السنوات، لا يترتب على عدم دفع قسط التأمين إلا تخفيض رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون، رغم كل اتفاق مخالف، شريطة أن يكون قد تم أداء ثلاثة (3) أقساط سنوية على الأقل.
المادة 88
يجب أن تبين شروط تخفيض رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون في العقد بطريقة تمكن المؤمن له في كل حين من معرفة المبلغ المخفض الذي سيؤول إليه رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون في حالة التوقف عن دفع الأقساط.
لا يمكن أن يكون رأس المال أو الإيراد المخفض أقل من المبلغ الذي قد يحصل عليه المؤمن له إذا اعتمد كقسط وحيد عند اكتتاب تأمين من نفس النوع ووفقا لتعريفات الجرد المعمول بها وقت التأمين الأولي، مبلغ يعادل الاحتياطي الحسابي لعقد تأمينه في تاريخ الفسخ، مع تخفيض هذا الاحتياطي بنسبة أقصاها واحد في المائة (1%) من المبلغ الأولي المؤمن عليه.
إذا اكتتب التأمين جزئيا مقابل أداء قسط وحيد، يبقى جزء التأمين المتعلق بهذا القسط ساري المفعول، رغم عدم أداء الأقساط الدورية.
المادة 89
عدا في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 108 أدناه وفي حالة عدم كفاية الأصول المكونة لتمثيل خصوم مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعنية، طبقا للمادة 238 أدناه وبعد معاينة هذه الحالة من طرف الإدارة وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في القسمين السادس والسابع من الكتاب الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون، فإن استرداد رأس المال أوالإيراد المضمون بطلب من المتعاقد يكون إجباريا.
ويمكن للمؤمن تقديم تسبيقات للمتعاقد في حدود قيمة الاسترداد.
يجب أن تحدد قيمة الاسترداد وعدد الأقساط الواجب أداؤها، قبل إمكانية المطالبة بالاسترداد أو التسبيقات بنظام عام للمؤمن، موافق عليه من طرف الإدارة. ولا يمكن تغيير مقتضيات هذا النظام باتفاق خاص.
يجب أن تكون شروط الاسترداد مبينة في العقد، حتى يتسنى للمتعاقد في كل حين معرفة المبلغ الذي هو من حقه. إن أداء قيمة الاسترداد الكامل ينهي العقد.
المادة 90
خلافا لأحكام المادة 86 أعلاه، فإن التأمينات المؤقتة في حالة الوفاة غير قابلة لتخفيض رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون.
المادة 91
خلافا لأحكام المادة 89 أعلاه، لا تقبل الاسترداد التأمينات المؤقتة في حالة الوفاة وتأمينات رؤوس أموال البقاء على قيد الحياة وإيراد البقاء على قيد الحياة والتأمينات في حالة الحياة دون تأمين مضاد والإيرادات العمرية المؤجلة دون تأمين مضاد.
المادة 92
يتوقف سريان مفعول عقد التأمين بالنسبة للمستفيد الذي أدين كفاعل أصلي أو كمشارك بقتل المؤمن له عمدا.
إذا أديت الأقساط لمدة ثلاث (3) سنوات على الأقل، يجب على المؤمن دفع مبلغ الاحتياطي الحسابي المتعلق بحصة المستفيد المدان للمتعاقد أو لورثته أو لخلفه، عدا إذا أدينوا كفاعلين أصليين أو كمشاركين بقتل المؤمن له عمدا.
في حالة مجرد محاولة القتل، يحق للمتعاقد الرجوع في منح الاستفادة من التأمين للمستفيد الذي قام بالمحاولة، ولو كان هذا الأخير قد قبل الاستفادة من الاشتراط الذي تم لصالحه. ويكون هذا الرجوع إلزاميا إذا طلبه المؤمن له كتابة.
المادة 93
في حالة تعيين مستفيد بوصية، يكون أداء المبالغ المؤمن عليها إلى الشخص الذي كان مستحقا لها، دون هذا التعيين، مبرئا لذمة المؤمن حسن النية.
المادة 94
لا يترتب على الغلط في سن المؤمن له بطلان التأمين إلا إذا كانت سنه الحقيقية توجد خارج الحدود الموضوعة لإبرام العقود حسب تعريفات المؤمن.
في أي حالة أخرى، إذا كان القسط المدفوع أقل من القسط الذي كان من الواجب أداؤه ناتجا عن غلط يتعلق بسن المؤمن له، يخفض رأس المال أو الإيراد المؤمن عليه تناسبيا بين القسط المحصل والقسط الملائم للسن الحقيقية للمؤمن له. أما إذا حدث عكس ذلك، ودفع قسط جد مرتفع بسبب غلط في سن المؤمن له، يتعين على المؤمن أن يرجع بدون فوائد جزء القسط الزائد الذي توصل به.
المادة 95
في حالة الكتمان أو التصريح الكاذب المشار إليهما في المادة 30 أعلاه، فإن المؤمن يدفع للمتعاقد أو في حالة وفاة المؤمن له، للمستفيد مبلغا يساوي الاحتياطي الحسابي للعقد.
المادة 96
في حالة التصفية القضائية للمؤمن، يحصر يوم صدور حكم التصريح بالتصفية القضائية دين كل واحد من المستفيدين من العقود الجارية في مبلغ يعادل الاحتياطي الحسابي لكل عقد يتم احتسابه دون أي زيادة بناء على القواعد التقنية لتعريفة الأقساط المعمول بها عند إبرام العقد. 
المادة 97
إذا عرض على شخص بمنزله أو بمكان عمله أو بمكان خاص أو عام اكتتاب عقد تأمين على الحياة وتم الاكتتاب أثناء تلك الزيارة، وجب منحه أجلا لا يقل عن خمسة عشر (15) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ اكتتاب العقد لكي يلغي هذا الالتزام.
يترتب عن هذا الإلغاء إرجاع كل المبالغ التي تكون قد دفعت من طرف المكتتب.
لا يحق للمؤمن أن يطالب بتعويضات عن إلغاء العقد.
المادة 98
يمكن لعقود التأمين على الحياة أن تكون عقودا ذات رأسمال متغير. في هذه الحالة، يحتسب رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون بوحدات حسابية تدعى قيما مرجعية. تتكون هذه الوحدات الحسابية من قيم منقولة أو سندات واردة في قائمة محددة بنص تنظيمي، آخذة بعين الاعتبار مدى أمان ومردودية هذه القيم أو السندات.
في جميع الحالات، يمكن للمؤمن له أو المستفيد أن يختار إما التسديد نقد وإما تسلم القيم أو السندات.غير أنه إذا كانت الوحدات الحسابية مكونة من سندات أو قيم غير قابلة للتداول، فلا يمكن أن يتم التسديد إلا نقدا.
المادة 99
في عقود التأمين على الحياة ذات رأس المال المتغير المنصوص عليها في المادة 98 أعلاه، يحتسب رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون والقسط والاحتياطي الحسابي، بوحدات حسابية موافق عليها من طرف المؤمن له.
عندما يكون عقد التأمين ذو رأس المال المتغير محتسبا بعدة وحدات حسابية، فإن القسط المقابل له يوزع حسب نفس النسب.
تحدد الإدارة شروط تقييم الوحدات الحسابية وتحصر تاريخ قيمة التصفية الواجب مراعاتها لتحديد القسط والاحتياطي الحسابي ورأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون وقيمة استردادهما.
بالنسبة للقيم والسندات غير المسعرة في البورصة، فإن الإدارة تحدد قيمة التصفية لكل منها على أساس الأصول الصافية لهيأة التوظيف الجماعي للقيم المنقولة المعنية أو أي مؤسسة أخرى غير مسعرة في البورصة.
المادة 100
يجب على المؤمنين أن يقوموا بإشراك المؤمن لهم في إطار عقود التأمين على الحياة في الأرباح التقنية والمالية التي يحققونها برسم تلك العقود.
غير أن أحكام هذه المادة لا تطبق على العقود التي لا تتضمن قيمة التخفيض.
المادة 101
تعتبر كتأمينات شعبية، التأمينات على الحياة ذات أقساط دورية ومبلغ محدد أقصاه، ودون فحص طبي إلزامي والتي في غياب إجراء فحص طبي، لا يدفع رأس المال المنصوص عليه فيها كاملا في حالة الوفاة إلا إذا وقعت الوفاة بعد أجل منصوص عليه في العقد. ويحدد بنص تنظيمي المبلغ الأقصى والمعاد تقييمه إن اقتضى الحال الذي يمكن لمؤمن أن يضمنه على حياة نفس الشخص بموجب عقد أو عدة عقود.
استثناء من أحكام المواد 85 و86 و87 من هذا الكتاب، يكون دفع أقساط السنة الأولى إلزاميا في التأمينات الشعبية، ولا تطبق أحكام المادة 21 أعلاه على هذه التأمينات.
المادة 102
تطبق أحكام هذا القسم على عقود الرسملة.
استثناء من أحكام المادة 86 أعلاه، لا يمكن أن يترتب كجزاء عن عدم دفع قسط مستحق بموجب عقد رسملة إلا توقيف العقد أو فسخه. وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة، يصير استرداد رأس المال أو الإيراد المضمون لفائدة المستفيد من العقد إجباريا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 103
يعتبر عقد تأمين جماعي، العقد الذي يكتتبه شخص معنوي أو رئيس مقاولة يدعى مكتتبا قصد انخراط مجموعة من الأشخاص يدعون منخرطين مستوفين لشروط محددة في العقد المذكور، من أجل تغطية الأخطار المرتبطة بمدة حياة الإنسان أو التي تؤدي إلى المس بالسلامة البدنية للشخص أو المتعلقة بالمرض أو الأمومة وكذا أخطار العجز أو الزمانة.
يجب أن يكون للمنخرطين علاقة من نفس الطبيعة مع المكتتب.
المادة 104
يجب أن تقتطع المبالغ المستحقة على المنخرط لفائدة المكتتب برسم التأمين الجماعي منفصلة عن تلك التي قد تكون مستحقة على المنخرط لفائدة المكتتب برسم عقد آخر.
المادة 105
لا يمكن للمكتتب أن يقصي منخرطا من الاستفادة من عقد التأمين الجماعي إلا إذا انقطعت العلاقة التي تربطهما أو توقف المنخرط عن دفع القسط أو أثبت المؤمن غش المنخرط.
لا يتم إقصاء المنخرط لعدم أدائه القسط إلا عند انصرام أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من إنذاره من طرف المكتتب بواسطة رسالة مضمونة. ولا يمكن توجيه هذه الرسالة إلا عشرة (10) أيام على أقل تقدير بعد التاريخ الذي كان يجب أن تؤدى فيه المبالغ المستحقة.
يخبر المكتتب المنخرط بواسطة رسالة الإنذار بأن عدم أداء القسط عند انقضاء أجل الثلاثين (30) يوما المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة، قد يؤدي إلى إقصائه من العقد.
لا يحول هذا الإقصاء، عند الاقتضاء، دون تسديد التعويضات المكتسبة للمنخرط مقابل الأقساط أو الاشتراكات المدفوعة سابقا من طرفه.
المادة 106
يلزم المكتتب :
- بتسليم المنخرط بيانا معدا من طرف المؤمن يعرف من خلاله بالضمانات وكيفية دخولها حيز التطبيق وكذا الإجراءات الواجب القيام بها عند وقوع الحادث؛
- بإخبار المنخرطين كتابة بالتغييرات المزمع، عند الاقتضاء، إدخالها على حقوقهم والتزاماتهم.
يتحمل المكتتب إثبات تسليم البيان للمنخرط والإخبار المتعلق بالتغييرات في العقد.
يمكن للمنخرط فسخ انخراطه بسبب هذه التغييرات.
غير أنه لا يمنح للمنخرط حق فسخ الانخراط إذا كانت العلاقة التي تربطه بالمكتتب تجعل الانخراط في العقد إلزاميا.
المادة 107
استثناء من أحكام المواد 68 و69 أعلاه، يمكن للممثل القانوني لراشد تحت الوصاية أن ينخرط باسم هذا الأخير في عقد تأمين جماعي في حالة الوفاة، مبرم في إطار تنفيذ اتفاقية جماعية للشغل.
المادة 108
خلافا لأحكام المادة 89 أعلاه، إذا كانت العلاقة التي تربط المنخرط بمكتتب عقد للتأمين الجماعي تجعل الانخراط إجباريا في العقد المذكور، فإن الاسترداد بطلب من المنخرط لا يكون إجباريا إلا في حالة انقطاع هذه العلاقة.
المادة 109
بالنسبة لعقود التأمين الجماعي، يعتبر المكتتب متصرفا - تجاه المنخرط والمستفيد - كوكيل للمؤمن الذي تم اكتتاب العقد لديه، فيما يخص الانخراطات في هذا العقد وكذا تنفيذه.
لا يمكن للمكتتب الحصول على مقابل مباشر أو غير مباشر وكيفما كان شكله، عن تدخله في إطار عقد تأمين جماعي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 110
يجب على كل شخص يدعي أنه فقد حيازة عقد تأمين على الحياة أو عقد رسملة على إثر ضياع أو إتلاف أو سرقة أن يصرح بذلك بالمقر الاجتماعي للمؤمن أو لدى وكيله الذي تم بواسطته اكتتاب البوليصة، وذلك عن طريق رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل. ويتعين على المؤمن الموجهة إليه الرسالة أن يشعر المرسل بتوصله بالرسالة بنفس الطريقة خلال ثمانية (8) أيام من تسلمها على الأكثر.
ولكي يبقى للعقد المتعرض عليه آثار نافذة وتحت سائر التحفظات وحفظ جميع حقوق الأطراف يتعين على المؤمن أن يشعر المصرح بالتعرض خلال الثمانية (8) أيام المذكورة أعلاه بوجوب الاستمرار في دفع الأقساط أو الاشتراكات المنصوص عليها في العقد عند استحقاقها.
يبين التصريح الاسم الشخصي والعائلي للموقع ومهنته وجنسيته وموطنه ويشير، على قدر الإمكان، إلى جميع الظروف التي من شأنها أن تمكن من التعرف على العقد ويعرف بظروف اختفائه.
يجب أن يصادق على توقيع المصرح من طرف السلطة المختصة.
يعتبر التصريح المقدم على هذا النحو بمثابة تعرض على أداء رأس المال وكذا جميع التوابع.
يمكن للمتعرض أن يعطي الإبراء عن التعرض، إما بتسليم الإشعار بالتوصل مشار في هامشه إلى الإبراء وإما بتصريح بالإبراء مبلغ إلى المؤمن بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل؛ ويجب في جميع الحالات، أن يكون التوقيع مصادقا عليه.
المادة 111
تقيد التعرضات في سجل خاص يمسك بالمقر الاجتماعي للمؤمن وفقا لنموذج يحدد بنص تنظيمي.
يمسك وفقا لنفس البيانات جدول للتعرضات المذكورة.
يجب على المؤمن عند كل طلب يقدمه شخص يثبت أن له حقا مكتسبا في عقد معين أن يطلعه على التعرضات التي قد يكون هذا العقد موضوعا لها.
المادة 112
إذا ظهر شخص من الأغيار حاملا للعقد المتعرض عليه، على المؤمن أن يخبر المتعرض داخل الثلاثين (30) يوما بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع الإشعار بالتوصل ونفس الإجراء يتعين القيام به بالنسبة للمكتتب الأصلي للعقد إذا كان شخصا آخر غير المتعرض.
ويجب أن ينص هذا الإشعار على ضرورة رفع دعوى الاستحقاق داخل الثلاثين (30) يوما، تحت طائلة التشطيب على التعرض. وإذا تم تقديم العقد المشمول بالتعرض إلى المؤمن، يحجزه ويبقى تحت حراسته حتى يبت في ملكية العقد بحكم قضائي أو يصبح التعرض بدون أثر، تطبيقا للمادة 113 أدناه.
يسلم وصل عن العقد للغير حامله، إذا أثبت هويته وموطنه.
عند انعدام هذا الإثبات، يرجع العقد للمتعرض دون أي إجراء.
المادة 113
يجب على المتعرض داخل الثلاثين (30) يوما التي تلي التوصل بالرسالة المضمونة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، أن يرفع دعواه إلى المحكمة المختصة وأن يخبر المؤمن، بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل، برفع الدعوى المذكورة مع ذكر تاريخها والمحكمة التي تم بها وضع الطلب.
عندما لا يقوم المتعرض برفع دعواه والإشعار بها داخل الأجل المذكور، فإن التعرض يرفع بقوة القانون ويشار إلى ذلك في سجل التعرضات.
غير أنه إذا أثبت المتعرض وجود سبب مشروع منعه من التصرف أو في حالة الغش، أمكنه الرجوع على الغير الحامل للعقد وعلى كل شخص مسؤول عن الغش.
المادة 114
عند مرور سنتين (2) ابتداء من تاريخ التعرض دون ظهور للغير، يمكن للمتعرض بعد الإدلاء برسالة عادية من المؤمن تشهد أن التعرض لم تتم المنازعة فيه، أن يستصدر أمرا قضائيا من رئيس المحكمة المختصة الموجود بدائرة نفوذها موطن المؤمن أو وكيله الذي تم إبرام عقد التأمين بوساطته، بالترخيص له بتسلم نظير من بوليصة التأمين على نفقته وممارسة الحقوق التي تشملها.
بالنسبة للمؤمن، يحل النظير مكان العقد الأصلي الذي لا يمكن الاحتجاج به عليه بعد ذلك، ويحتفظ الحامل الذي فقد الحيازة تجاه الآخرين بالدعاوى التي يخولها له القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الأول
التأمين على القنص
المادة 115
يجب أن يرفق كل طلب لرخصة القنص بشهادة تأمين مسلمة من مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين تضمن خلال مدة صلاحية الرخصة مسؤولية القناص المدنية عن الحوادث التي يتسبب فيها للأغيار عن غير قصد.
تنتهي صلاحية رخصة القنص وتسحب مؤقتا من طرف السلطة المكلفة بتسليمها في حالة فسخ عقد التأمين أو في حالة توقيف الضمان المنصوص عليه في العقد لأي سبب من الأسباب. يجب على مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين تبليغ السلطة المختصة التي يوجد بدائرة نفوذها موطن المؤمن له بفسخ العقد أو بتوقيف الضمان.
المادة 116
يمنح الضمان الذي يغطي الأخطار المنصوص عليها في المادة 115 أعلاه بدون تحديد سقف لمبلغ التعويض.
لا يحتج تجاه الضحايا أو ذوي حقوقهم بأي سقوط للحق في التعويض بالنسبة للحوادث البدنية الناجمة عن أي فعل للقنص، ماعدا في حالة توقيف الضمان بصورة قانونية لعدم أداء قسط أو اشتراك التأمين.
المادة 117
تستثنى من الضمان الأضرار اللاحقة بالمأمورين والأجراء أثناء مزاولتهم لمهامهم.
المادة 118
يمنع على مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة لمزاولة عمليات التأمين ضد أخطار المسؤولية المدنية أن ترفض ضمان القناصة الخاضعين لإجبارية التأمين المحدثة بموجب المادة 115 أعلاه.
المادة 119
دون الإخلال بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في النصوص التشريعية المتعلقة بمراقبة القنص، يعاقب بغرامة من مائتي (200) إلى أربعمائة (400) درهم كل قناص لم يدل بالوثائق التي تفيد أن إجبارية التأمين قد استوفيت كما هو منصوص عليها في المادة 115 أعلاه.
القسم الثاني
تأمين العربات ذات محرك
الباب الأول
الأشخاص الخاضعون لإجبارية التأمين
المادة 120
يجب على كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يمكن أن تثار مسؤوليته المدنية بسبب الأضرار البدنية أو المادية اللاحقة بالأغيار والتي تسببت فيها عربة برية ذات محرك غير مرتبطة بسكة حديدية أو بواسطة مقطوراتها أو شبه مقطوراتها، أن يغطي هذه المسؤولية بعقد تأمين مبرم مع مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين.
يمكن لكل شخص خاضع لإجبارية التأمين المذكورة قوبل طلب تأمينه بالرفض من طرف مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين معتمدة لمزاولة عمليات التأمين ضد أخطار العربات ذات محرك أن يعرض الأمر على الإدارة التي تحدد مبلغ القسط الذي تلزم بمقابله مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين بضمان الخطر المقترح عليها.
المادة 121
يستوفي إجبارية التأمين الأشخاص القاطنون بالخارج والذين يدخلون إلى المغرب عربة ذات محرك غير مسجلة به وذلك إذا كانوا حاملين إحدى الوثائق التالية :
- بطاقة دولية للتأمين تدعى "البطاقة الخضراء" صالحة من حيث المدة والتي تدرج المغرب في نطاق الضمان؛
- بطاقة التأمين ما بين الدول العربية تدعى "البطاقة البرتقالية" وفقا لأحكام الاتفاقية الموقع عليها بتونس يوم 15 من ربيع الآخر 1395 (26 أبريل 1975) بين البلدان الأعضاء في جامعة الدول العربية في شأن سير السيارات عبر البلدان العربية وبطاقة التأمين الدولية العربية الخاصة بالسيارات والصادرة بموجب الظهير الشريف رقم 183-77-1 بتاريخ 5 شوال 1397 (19 سبتمبر 1977)؛
- كل بطاقة أخرى تنص عليها اتفاقية ثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف صادق عليها المغرب وقام بنشرها.
في حالة عدم الإدلاء بإحدى البطاقات الواردة أعلاه، يجب على الأشخاص المشار إليهم في الفقرة السابقة من هذه المادة أن يكتتبوا بحدود المملكة عقدا للتأمين تحدد شروط اكتتابه بنص تنظيمي.
الباب الثاني
نطاق إجبارية التأمين
المادة 122
يجب أن يغطي التأمين المنصوص عليه في المادة 120 أعلاه المسؤولية المدنية لمكتتب عقد التأمين ومالك العربة وكل شخص يتولى، بإذن من المكتتب أو مالك العربة، حراستها أو قيادتها.
استثناء من أحكام الفقرة السابقة، يتعين على أصحاب المرائب والأشخاص الذين يمارسون بصورة اعتيادية السمسرة أو البيع أو الإصلاح أو الإغاثة أو مراقبة حالة العربات ذات محرك، فيما يتعلق بهذه العربات المودعة لديهم بحكم مهنتهم، أن يؤمنوا مسؤوليتهم الشخصية وكذا مسؤولية الأشخاص العاملين في منشآتهم أو الذين يتولون حراسة أو قيادة العربة ذات محرك بإذنهم أو بإذن أي شخص معين لهذا الغرض في عقد التأمين.
يغطي التأمين، الذي يكتتبه هؤلاء الأشخاص، المسؤولية المدنية التي يتحملونها من جراء الأضرار التي تتسبب فيها للأغيار العربات ذات محرك المودعة لديهم في إطار مهنتهم أو تلك المستعلمة في إطار نشاطهم المهني.
المادة 123
لا يمكن أن يقل مبلغ الضمان المتعلق بتعويض الأضرار المشار إليها في المادة 120 أعلاه عن عشرة ملايين (10.000.000) درهم عن كل عربة وعن كل واقعة وذلك في حدود أحكام الظهير الشريف رقم 177-84-1 بتاريخ 6 محرم 1405 (2 أكتوبر 1984) معتبر بمثابة قانون يتعلق بتعويض المصابين في حوادث تسببت فيها عربات برية ذات محرك.
غير أن هذا الحد الأدنى يحدد في خمسة ملايين (5.000.000) درهم عندما يتعلق الأمر بعربة ذات عجلتين لا تتجاوز قوتها الجبائية حصانين.
وبالنسبة للعربات المعدة لنقل المسافرين بمقابل، يجب أن يضمن العقد ما يلي :
1- المسؤولية المدنية لمالك العربة تجاه الأغيار غير المنقولين على متنها في مبلغ لا يقل عن عشرة ملايين (10.000.000) درهم عن كل عربة وعن كل واقعة؛ 2- المسؤولية المدنية للناقل تجاه الأشخاص المنقولين في مبلغ لا يمكن أن يقل عن المبلغ المحصل ليه بضرب مليون (1.000.000) درهم في عدد المقاعد المسموح بها في العربة ولا عن عشرة ملايين (10.000.000) درهم عن كل عربة وعن كل واقعة.
الباب الثالث
الاستثناء من الضمان وسقوط الحق في التعويض
المادة 124
تشمل إجبارية التأمين تعويض الأضرار اللاحقة بكل شخص ماعدا :
1- مكتتب العقد ومالك العربة المؤمن عليها وكل شخص يتولى بإذن من المكتتب أو مالك العربة حراستها أو قيادتها؛
2- السائق؛
3- الممثلون القانونيون للشخص المعنوي مالك العربة المؤمن عليها إذا كانوا منقولين على متنها؛
4- أجراء أومأمورو المؤمن له أو السائق المسؤول عن الحادثة وذلك أثناء مزاولة مهامهم.
المادة 125
يمكن أن تنص الشروط العامة لعقد التأمين على استثناءات من الضمان وعلى شروط متعلقة بسقوط الحق في التعويض.
لا يمكن الاحتجاج بسقوط الحق في التعويض تجاه الضحايا أو ذويهم.
في هذه الحالة، يقوم المؤمن بتسديد التعويض لحساب المسؤول ويمكنه أن يرفع ضده دعوى لاسترجاع جميع المبالغ التي دفعها عوضا عنه أو وضعها في الاحتياطي.
غير أنه يمكن الاحتجاج تجاه الضحايا أو ذويهم بسقوط الحق في التعويض المترتب عن التوقيف القانوني للضمان بسبب عدم تسديد قسط أو اشتراك التأمين.
الباب الرابع
مراقبة إجبارية التأمين
المادة 126
يجب على كل سائق عربة أن يدلي بوثيقة يفترض منها أن إجبارية التأمين المنصوص عليها في المادة 120 أعلاه قد استوفيت.
تنتج قرينة وجود الضمان من خلال تقديم إحدى الوثائق، التي تحدد شروط إعدادها وصلاحيتها بنص تنظيمي، إلى الموظفين أو الأعوان المكلفين بمعاينة المخالفات لنظام السير والجولان. وهذه الوثائق لا تعني في حد ذاتها التزام المؤمن بتحمل الضمان.
في حالة توقيف عقد التأمين أو فسخه، يجب على المؤمن له أن يرجع إلى المؤمن وثيقة التأمين المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى أعلاه.
المادة 127
يجب أن تتضمن المحاضر المعدة من طرف الموظفين والأعوان المكلفين بمعاينة المخالفات لنظام السير والجولان البيانات المحددة بنص تنظيمي.
المادة 128
تلزم مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة لمزاولة عمليات تأمين أخطار العربات بقبول ضمان كل مالك عربة خاضع لإجبارية التأمين بموجب هذا الكتاب ضد أخطار المسؤولية المدنية.
يطبق هذا المقتضى على جميع العربات المشار إليها في المادة 120 أعلاه كيفما كانت طبيعة استعمالها.
في حالة عدم احترام مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين لهذه الإجبارية، يمكن سحب اعتمادها كليا أو جزئيا وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 265 أدناه.
تتعرض للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 279 أدناه، كل مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين معتمدة لمزاولة عمليات تأمين أخطار العربات تصر على رفض ضمان خطر العربة الذي تم تحديد قسطه من طرف الإدارة وفقا للمادة 120 أعلاه.
الباب الخامس
إحلال المؤمن محل المؤمن له في تعويض الأضرار اللاحقة بالأغيار
المادة 129
يحل المؤمن بقوة القانون محل المؤمن له في حدود الضمان المنصوص عليه في العقد لأداء التعويضات أو الإيرادات الممنوحة للأشخاص المنقولين أو الأغيار أو ذويهم وكذا أداء جميع المصاريف الناجمة عن الحادثة.
في حالة رفع دعوى للمطالبة بالتعويض عن الأضرار أمام محكمة مدنية أو جنائية، يجب إدخال المؤمن لزوما في الدعوى من قبل طالب التعويض، أو من قبل المؤمن له. ويجب أن يشير القرار القاضي بمنح تعويض أو إيراد إلى إحلال المؤمن محل المؤمن له في حدود الضمان المنصوص عليه في عقد التأمين.
لا يمكن للدائنين أو الدائنين بالإيراد أن يرجعوا على المؤمن له إلا فيما يخص جزء التعويضات أو الإيرادات والمصاريف الذي يتجاوز حدود الضمان.
يعتبر باطلا كل حجز أقيم على أموال المؤمن له لتسديد التعويضات أو الإيرادات التي تشكل موضوع ضمان عقد التأمين.
الباب السادس
العقوبات
المادة 130
يعاقب بغرامة من مائتين (200) إلى أربعمائة (400) درهم كل سائق عربة لم يتمكن من تقديم الوثيقة التي يفترض منها استيفاء إجبارية التأمين كما نصت على ذلك المادة 126 أعلاه.
المادة 131
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر (1) إلى ستة (6) أشهر وبغرامة من ألف ومائتين (1.200) إلى ستة آلاف (6.000) درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط :
1- كل من خالف عن قصد أحكام المادة 120 أعلاه؛
2- كل مؤمن له رفض أن يرجع إلى المؤمن الوثيقة التي يفترض منها استيفاء إجبارية التأمين في حالة توقيف عقد التأمين أو فسخه.
يمكن مضاعفة الحد الأقصى للغرامة في حالة العود.
المادة 132
تمنع الاتفاقات التي يتكلف بموجبها وسطاء، مقابل أجر متفق عليه مسبقا، بضمان استفادة ضحايا حوادث السير أو ذويهم من اتفاقات بالتراضي أو من قرارات قضائية.
يعاقب الوسطاء الذين يخالفون أحكام الفقرة الأولى أعلاه بغرامة من ألف (1.000) إلى عشرة آلاف (10.000) درهم وفي حالة العود بغرامة من عشرين ألف (20.000) إلى مائتي ألف (200.000) درهم. وعلاوة على ذلك، يجب أن تأمر المحكمة بنشر مقتطف من الحكم بجريدة أو عدة جرائد مخول لها نشر الإعلانات القانونية وبإلصاقه لمدة شهر (1) على باب مكتب أو مكاتب الوسيط، وكل ذلك على نفقة المدان.
يعاقب المدان بالحبس من ستة (6) إلى خمسة عشر (15) يوما إذا قام عن قصد بإزالة الملصقات المذكورة أو إخفاء أو تمزيق كلها أو بعضها أو حرض على ذلك أو أمر به. ويتم من جديد تنفيذ كل الأحكام المتعلقة بالإلصاق على نفقة المدان.
القسم الثالث
صندوق ضمان حوادث السير
الباب الأول
الغرض
المادة 133
يقصد بصندوق ضمان حوادث السير المؤسسة التي أحدثت بمقتضى الظهير الشريف المؤرخ في 28 من جمادى الآخرة 1374 ( 22 فبراير 1955) والتي تنظم بمقتضى الأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون.
يتمتع هذا الصندوق بالشخصية المعنوية. وتمسك محاسبته طبقا لأحكام القسم الرابع من الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون. إلا أنه يعفى من إعداد بيان أرصدة الإدارة وجدول التمويل وقائمة المعلومات التكميلية.
المادة 134
يتحمل صندوق ضمان حوادث السير التعويض الكلي أو الجزئي للأضرار البدنية التي تسببت فيها عربة برية ذات محرك غير مرتبطة بسكة حديدية أو بواسطة مقطوراتها أو شبه مقطوراتها وذلك في الحالة التي يكون فيها الأشخاص المسؤولون عن هذه الحوادث مجهولين أو غير مؤمنين وغير قادرين على تعويض الضحايا بسبب عسرهم.
يستثنى من الاستفادة من صندوق ضمان حوادث السير :
1- مالك العربة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة، عدا في حالة سرقة العربة، وكذا السائق، وبصفة عامة، كل شخص له حراسة هذه العربة عند وقوع الحادثة؛
2- الممثلون القانونيون للشخص المعنوي المالك للعربة البرية ذات محرك إذا كانوا منقولين على متنها؛
3- أجراء أو مأمورو مالك أو سائق العربة البرية ذات محرك الذي تقع عليه مسؤولية الحادثة أثناء قيامهم بعملهم؛
4- في حالة سرقة العربة البرية ذات محرك، مرتكبو السرقة وشاركوهم وكذا الأشخاص الآخرون المنقولون على متنها، عدا إذا أثبت هؤلاء حسن نيتهم.
غير أنه يمكن للأشخاص المشار إليهم في البنود 1) و2) و3) و4) أعلاه المطالبة بالاستفادة من صندوق ضمان حوادث السير إذا كانت مسؤولية الحادثة التي تسببت فيها عربة أخرى برية ذات محرك تقع على من له حراستها وذلك في حدود هذه المسؤولية.
الباب الثاني
أجهزة الإدارة والمراقبة
المادة 135
يدير صندوق ضمان حوادث السير مجلس إدارة.
المادة 136
يتكون مجلس الإدارة من :
ممثل عن الإدارة؛
- المدير العام لصندوق الإيداع والتدبير أو من يمثله؛
- سبعة (7) ممثلين لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة لممارسة عمليات التأمين على المسؤولية المدنية الناجمة عن استعمال العربات البرية ذات محرك.
تحدد كيفية تعيين أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بنص تنظيمي.
ينتخب مجلس الإدارة رئيسه من بين أعضائه.
المادة 371
يتمتع مجلس الإدارة بجميع السلط والصلاحيات اللازمة لإدارة صندوق ضمان حوادث السير.
يجتمع مجلس الإدارة بدعوة من رئيسه كلما دعت احتياجات الصندوق لذلك. ويجتمع على الأقل مرتين في السنة من أجل :
- حصر القوائم التركيبية للسنة المالية المختتمة؛
- دراسة وحصر ميزانية السنة المالية الموالية.
تخضع القوائم التركيبية السالفة الذكر لفحص يقوم به على الأقل مدقق واحد خارجي للحسابات الذي عليه :
- إما أن يشهد بصحة وصدق هذه القوائم التركيبية وبإعطائها صورة مطابقة للوضعية والذمة المالية للصندوق المذكور في نهاية السنة المالية؛
- إما أن يشفع الإشهاد بتحفظات؛
- إما أن يرفض الإشهاد على القوائم المذكورة.
وفي هاتين الحالتين الأخيرتين يحدد مدقق الحسابات أسباب ذلك.
المادة 138
يتداول مجلس الإدارة بصورة صحيحة إذا كان على الأقل ثلثا (2/3) أعضائه حاضرين أو ممثلين. وتتخذ قراراته بأغلبية الأصوات، وفي حالة التساوي، يرجح صوت الرئيس.
يمكن لمجلس الإدارة أن يقرر إحداث أي لجنة في حظيرته، حيث يحدد تشكيلتها وطرق تسييرها.
المادة 139
يخضع صندوق ضمان حوادث السير لمراقبة الوزير المكلف بالمالية.
يعين الوزير المكلف بالمالية مندوبا للحكومة يمارس نيابة عنه المراقبة على كافة أوجه تسيير الصندوق المذكور. ويمكنه حضور جميع اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة أواللجان الممكن إحداثها من طرف هذا المجلس. ويملك المندوب سلطة التحري بمراقبة جميع الوثائق كما يمكنه أن يمارس هذه السلطة بعين المكان. ولهذا الغرض يمكن له أن يستعين بكل شخص مؤهل أو ذي تجربة مفيدة للقيام بمهمته.
يتحمل صندوق ضمان حوادث السير مصاريف هذه المراقبة.
تعتبر قابلة للتنفيذ القرارات المتخذة من طرف صندوق ضمان حوادث السير أو تلك المتخذة باسمه من طرف اللجان التي قد يحدثها مجلس الإدارة، خلال أجل خمسة عشر (15) يوما ابتداء من اتخاذ القرار إذا لم يبد مندوب الحكومة، إما تأييده الفوري للقرار وإما معارضته له. ويقلص هذا الأجل إلى خمسة (5) أيام بالنسبة للقرارات التي لا تشمل التزاما ماليا لصندوق ضمان حوادث السير.
الباب الثالث
الأحكام المالية
المادة 140
i - تشمل موارد صندوق ضمان حوادث السير ما يلي :
1- مساهمة إجبارية لجميع مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة للقيام في المغرب بعمليات تأمين على مختلف الأخطار الناجمة عن استعمال العربات البرية ذات محرك. وتحدد هذه المساهمة بنسبة من حجم الأقساط أو الاشتراكات الصادرة بالمغرب برسم السنة المالية المنصرمة والمتعلقة بتأمين العربات المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 134 أعلاه. وتحصل وتصفى هذه المساهمة من طرف صندوق ضمان حوادث السير؛
2- مساهمة للمؤمن لهم تضاف إلى مبلغ أقساط التأمين المتعلقة بالعربات المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 134 أعلاه، وتقدر هذه المساهمة على أساس كل الأقساط أو الاشتراكات التي يدفعها المؤمن لهم لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين لتأمين العربات المذكورة. وتستخلص هذه المساهمة من طرف مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين وتحصل وفقا لطرق تحدد بنص تنظيمي؛
3- اقتطاع يتحمله مالكو العربات لمخالفتهم أحكام المادة 120 من هذا الكتاب. هذا الاقتطاع، الذي يعادل أربع مرات مبلغ الغرامة الجنائية المعاقب بها على هذه المخالفة، يخضع في كل حالة لحكم بالإدانة من طرف المحكمة المدعوة للبت في المخالفة المشار إليها آنفا. ويتم هذا الاقتطاع حتى في حالة الحكم بالغرامة مع وقف التنفيذ. وإذا أصدرت المحكمة عقوبة الحبس دون أي غرامة يساوي هذا الاقتطاع أربع مرات المبلغ الأقصى للغرامة؛
4- عائدات حجز الأموال وعائدات دعاوى الحلول المنصوص عليها في المادة 153 من هذا القانون؛
5- الاستخلاصات المستوفاة من المدينين بالتعويض؛
6- عائدات توظيف الأموال والفوائد الممنوحة عن الأموال المودعة في حساب جار؛
7- الاسترجاعات وتحقيق القيم المنقولة والعقارية؛
8- تسبيقات الخزينة؛
9- التبرعات والهبات وموارد مختلفة؛
10- كل مورد آخر قد يمكن منحه للصندوق.
تحدد بنص تنظيمي نسبة المساهمات المشار إليها في البندين 1) و2) أعلاه..-
ii- تشمل نفقات صندوق ضمان حوادث السير :
1- التعويضات والمصاريف التي يتحمل الصندوق دفعها برسم الحوادث؛
2- مصاريف التجهيز والتسيير؛
3- المصاريف المدفوعة برسم الدعاوى؛
4- تكلفة توظيف الأموال؛
5- تسديد تسبيقات الخزينة.
المادة 141
لا يمكن لصندوق ضمان حوادث السير أن يقتني أو يكتتب قيما منقولة غير تلك المخصصة لتمثيل الكفالات والاحتياطيات التقنية المفروضة على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين.
الباب الرابع
شروط اللجوء إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير
المادة 142
يترتب التعويض الذي يتحمله صندوق ضمان حوادث السير إما عن قرار قضائي قابل للتنفيذ وإما إثر مصالحة تمت وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في المواد من 147 إلى 151 من هذا الباب. وفي كلتا الحالتين يجب تقييم التعويضات المستحقة للضحايا أو لذويهم طبقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في الأبواب الأول والثاني والثالث من الظهير الشريف رقم 177-84-1 الصادر في 6 محرم 1405 (2 أكتوبر 1984) معتبر بمثابة قانون يتعلق بتعويض المصابين في حوادث تسببت فيها عربات برية ذات محرك.
تمنع الاتفاقات التي يتكلف بموجبها وسطاء، مقابل أجر متفق عليه مسبقا، بأن يحصلوا للضحايا أو لذويهم على تعويض من صندوق ضمان حوادث السير.
المادة 143
كل محضر يحرره ضباط أو أعوان الشرطة القضائية بخصوص حادثة سير بدنية تسبب فيها شخص مجهول أو غير مؤمن، يجب أن يشير صراحة لهذه الواقعة.
يجب أن ترسل نسخة من كل محضر محرر طبقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير خلال أجل شهر (1) من تاريخ اختتامه.
المادة 144
إذا اعتزمت مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين الاحتجاج تجاه الضحية أو ذويه ببطلان عقد التأمين أو بتوقيف الضمان أو بانعدام التأمين أو بالتأمين الجزئي، وجب عليها التصريح بذلك لصندوق ضمان حوادث السير برسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل وإرفاق هذا التصريح بالوثائق والمستندات التي تحدد لائحتها بنص تنظيمي.
يجب أن يتم هذا التصريح خلال الستين (60) يوما الموالية لتقديم طلب التعويض من طرف الضحية أو ذوية. وفي حالة التأمين الجزئي، يبدأ سريان هذا الأجل من تاريخ الإنذار الذي لم يتبعه رد، والذي يتعين على مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين إرساله باسم الضحية أو ذويه إلى المسؤول عن الحادثة وذلك في الحالة التي لم يقبل فيها هذا الأخير أداء ما بذمته في نفس الوقت الذي تبرئ فيه مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين ما بذمتها.
يجب على مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين أن تشعر الضحية أو ذويه في نفس الوقت ووفق نفس الشكل بإحدى الاستثناءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة مع توضيح رقم بوليصة التأمين ومدة الضمان.
إذا اعتزمت مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين الطعن في شأن وجود عقد التأمين، رغم إدلاء المسؤول عن الحادثة بوثيقة الإثبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 126 أعلاه، يجب عليها، من جهة، أن تصرح بذلك إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير داخل الأجل المحدد في الفقرة الثانية أعلاه بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل، ومن جهة أخرى، أن تخبر، في نفس الوقت وبنفس الشكل، الضحية أو ذويه بذلك.
المادة 145
يبدي صندوق ضمان حوادث السير رأيه حول الاستثناءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 144 أعلاه، والتي أثارتها مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين، بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع الإشعار بالتوصل داخل أجل ستين (60) يوما ابتداء من التوصل بالتصريح. كما يتعين على الصندوق أن يرسل في نفس الوقت وبنفس الشكل نسخة من هذه الرسالة للضحية أو ذويه.
المادة 146
تطبق أحكام المادتين 144 و145 أعلاه إذا كان على مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين أن تدفع تعويضا لحساب صندوق ضمان حوادث السير وفقا لأحكام الفقرة 3 من المادة 18 من الظهير الشريف رقم 1.84.177 الصادر في 6 محرم 1405 (2 أكتوبر 1984) معتبر بمثابة قانون يتعلق بتعويض المصابين في حوادث تسببت فيها عربات برية ذات محرك.
المادة 147
كل صلح يهدف إلى تحديد أو تسديد تعويضات مدين بها مسؤولون غير مؤمنين عن أضرار بدنية تسببت فيها عربة برية ذات محرك غير مرتبطة بسكة حديدية أو مقطوراتها أو شبه مقطوراتها، يجب تبليغه إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير من طرف المدين بالتعويض وذلك خلال أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع الإشعار بالتوصل.
المادة 148
إذا كان المسؤول عن الأضرار مجهولا، يجب توجيه طلب الضحايا أو ذويهم بالتعويض عن الأضرار التي لحقتهم إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير خلال أجل ثلاث (3) سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ وقوع الحادثة.
في كل الحالات الأخرى، يجب توجيه طلب التعويض إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير داخل أجل سنة (1) ابتداء إما من تاريخ الصلح وإما من تاريخ صدور القرار القضائي الحائز لقوة الشيء المقضي به.
بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يجب على الضحايا أو ذويهم، خلال أجل خمس (5) سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ الحادثة :
1- أن يكونوا قد أبرموا اتفاقا مع صندوق ضمان حوادث السير أو أقاموا دعوى قضائية ضده، إذا كان المسؤول عن الحادثة مجهولا؛
2- أن يكونوا قد أبرموا صلحا مع المسؤول عن الحادثة أو أقاموا دعوى قضائية ضده إذا كان المسؤول معروفا.
لا تسري الآجال المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة إلا ابتداء من اليوم الذي علم فيه المعنيون بالأمر بالضرر، إذا أثبتوا جهلهم له إلى حين علمهم به.
إذا كان التعويض يتعلق بدفع إيراد أو أداء رأسمال على دفعات، يجب توجيه طلب التعويض إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير خلال أجل ثلاث (3) سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ الاستحقاق الذي لم يف فيه المدين بالتزاماته.
يترتب على عدم مراعاة هذه الآجال سقوط الحق في المتابعة، ماعدا إذا أثبت المعنيون بالأمر أنهم كانوا في حالة استحال عليهم فيها التصرف قبل انصرام الآجال المذكورة.
المادة 149
يجب على الضحية أو ذويه أن يوجهوا طلب التعويض إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل أو بواسطة محرر غير قضائي. وتدعيما لهذا الطلب يجب أن يثبتوا :
1- إما أن الضحية من جنسية مغربية أو مقيم بالمغرب وإما أنه من رعايا دولة عقدت مع المغرب اتفاق المعاملة بالمثل وتتوفر فيه الشروط التي حددها هذا الاتفاق؛
2- أن الحادثة وقعت بالمغرب؛
3- أن الحادثة تمنحهم الحق في التعويض حسب التشريع المغربي المطبق، وأن الحادثة لا تمنحهم الحق في التعويض الكامل في أي إطار آخر. إذا كان بإمكان الضحية أو ذويه المطالبة بتعويض جزئي فإن الصندوق لا يتحمل إلا التعويض التكميلي.
يجب على طالبي التعويض أن يثبتوا إما أنه لم يتم التعرف على المسؤول عن الحادثة، وإما بعد التعرف عليه تبين أنه غير مؤمن.
المادة 150
يعتبر المسؤول عن الحادثة معسرا بعد إجابته بالرفض على الإنذار بالأداء الذي يتعين على صندوق ضمان حوادث السير توجيهه إليه. في حالة الرفض أو إذا بقي ذلك الإنذار دون مفعول خلال أجل ستين (60) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ تبليغه، يصبح صندوق ضمان حوادث السير مدينا بالتعويض، مع مراعاة تطبيق أحكام المادة 151 أدناه.
يجب على صندوق ضمان حوادث السير أن يوجه الإنذار السالف الذكر داخل أجل تسعين (90) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ تبليغه بالصلح النهائي أو بالقرار القضائي القابل للتنفيذ المتعلق بالتعويض.
المادة 151
يجب أن ترفق طلبات التعويض لزوما بنسخة من الحكم القضائي الصادر أو بنسخة مشهود بمطابقتها لعقد الصلح المحدد للتعويض النهائي.
إذا لم يتم التوصل إلى اتفاق بين صندوق ضمان حوادث السير والضحية أو ذويه إما بشأن الصلح الذي حصل وإما بشأن تحديد التعويض في الحالة التي يكون فيها مرتكب الحادثة مجهولا وإما بشأن توفر شروط منح الحق في التعويض المنصوص عليه في المادتين 149 و150 أعلاه، يحق للضحية أو ذويه رفع القضية إلى المحكمة المختصة.
ماعدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة، لا يمكن للضحية أو ذويه مقاضاة صندوق ضمان حوادث السير.
المادة 152
يمكن لصندوق ضمان حوادث السير أن يتدخل في جميع الدعاوى القائمة بين ضحايا حوادث السير البدنية أو ذويهم من جهة، وبين المسؤولين أو مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين المؤمنين لديها من جهة أخرى. في هذه الحالة يتدخل الصندوق كطرف رئيسي ويمكن أن يمارس جميع طرق الطعن. ولا يمكن أن يعلل تدخله حكما ضده.
مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الخامسة من هذه المادة، يجب على الضحية أو ذويه أن يوجهوا فورا إلى صندوق ضمان حوادث السير بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل، نسخة من كل مقال افتتاحي للدعوى بشأن طلب بالتعويض مرفوع أمام المحكمة المختصة ضد مدعى عليه لم يثبت أن مسؤوليته المدنية مؤمن عليها.
يجب أن يشير المقال الافتتاحي للدعوى إلى تاريخ ومكان وقوع الحادثة ونوعية العربة التي تسببت في الحادثة والسلطة التي حررت المحضر ومبلغ التعويض المطالب به أو طبيعة الأضرار وخطورتها إذا تعذرت الإشارة إلى هذا المبلغ. كما، يجب أن يشير المقال إما إلى أن المدعى عليه غير مؤمن وإما إلى اسم وعنوان مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين في حالة استثناء محتج به من طرف هذه الأخيرة، وإما إلى أن المدعي لم يكن بإمكانه التعرف على مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين.
لا تطبق أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين إذا انتصب الضحية أو ذووه كطرف مدني أمام المحكمة الزجرية.
في هذه الحالة، يجب على الضحية أو ذويه أن يخبروا صندوق ضمان حوادث السير قبل الجلسة بخمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع إشعار بالتوصل بانتصابهم كطرف مدني أو بنيتهم في ذلك. ويجب أن يشير هذا التبليغ زيادة على البيانات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 2 و3 من هذه المادة إلى الاسم الشخصي والعائلي وعنوان مرتكب الأضرار أو المسؤول المدني وكذا المحكمة التي رفعت أمامها الدعوى العمومية وتاريخ الجلسة.
يترتب عن التبليغات التي يتم القيام بها وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة، الحق في مواجهة صندوق ضمان حوادث السير بالحكم الصادر في طلب التعويض وإن لم يتدخل هذا الصندوق في الدعوى.
يعاقب على كل بيان غير صحيح أدرج بسوء نية في التبليغات، بسقوط حق المدعي في مواجهة صندوق ضمان حوادث السير.
الباب الخامس
الحلول
المادة 153
يحل صندوق ضمان حوادث السير محل الدائن بالتعويض ضد الشخص المسؤول عن الحادثة. كما يحق لصندوق ضمان حوادث السير أن يسترجع مبلغ الفوائد المترتبة عن المبالغ المدفوعة كتعويض والمحتسبة وفقا للسعر القانوني المعمول به مدنيا ابتداء من تاريخ أداء التعويض إلى تاريخ استرجاعه، والتي يضاف إليها مبلغ جزافي مخصص لتغطية مصاريف التحصيل والمحدد قدره بنص تنظيمي.
من أجل تحصيل المبالغ المستحقة له بموجب الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، يتمتع صندوق ضمان حوادث السير بامتياز عام على المنقولات يأتي بعد الامتيازات المنصوص عليها في الفصل 1248 من الظهير الشريف المؤرخ في 9 رمضان 1331 (12 أغسطس 1913) المتعلق بالالتزامات والعقود.
من أجل ضمان حقوقه، يحق لصندوق ضمان حوادث السير أن يتقدم بطلب حجز تحفظي على العربات المتسببة في الحادثة. ويحق له كذلك أن يتقدم بطلب حجز تحفظي على الأموال المنقولة والعقارية لمرتكبي الحادثة وكذلك تلك التي يملكها المسؤولون مدنيا.
الباب السادس
العقوبات
المادة 154
بغض النظر عن التعويضات التي يمكن أن يطالب بها صندوق ضمان حوادث السير، تعاقب كل مخالفة لأحكام المادة 147 من هذا الكتاب بغرامة من خمسمائة (500) إلى ألف (1.000) درهم.
المادة 155
تعد عملا تدليسيا يمس بحقوق الأطراف المعنية، التصرفات أو الاتفاقات المبرمة لاحقا لتاريخ الحادثة والتي من شأنها تفويت كل أو جزء من الأموال المنقولة أو العقارية لمرتكب الحادثة أو للمسؤول المدني غير المؤمنين أو المؤمنين تأمينا غير كاف أو من شأنها جعل تلك الأموال غير قابلة للحجز.
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة (6) أشهر إلى ثلاث (3) سنوات مرتكب الحادثة والمسؤول المدني غير المؤمنين أو المؤمنين تأمينا غير كاف اللذان أصبحا بفعلهما التدليسي معسرين بالنظر إلى أحكام هذا الكتاب والنصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه.
المادة 156
يتعرض للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 132 أعلاه، الوسطاء الذين يخالفون أحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 142 أعلاه.
المادة 157
يتعرض لعقوبات النصب المنصوص عليها في القانون الجنائي، كل من قام بتصريح كاذب لدعم طلب يرمي للحصول على تعويض من صندوق ضمان حوادث السير أو تحميله إياه.
وتطبق هذه المقتضيات على كل من قدم بسوء نية أي دعم لهذا الطلب بشواهد أو خبرة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الأول
الشروط العامة
المادة 158
تخضع لأحكام هذا القانون وللنصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه، كل مقاولة تعتزم القيام بعملية لها صفة عملية تأمين أو إعادة التأمين أو تعد في حكم عملية تأمين.
المادة 159
يراد بعمليات التأمين كل العمليات المتعلقة بتغطية أخطار تخص شخصا أو مالا أو مسؤولية. وترتب هذه العمليات حسب أصناف تحدد قائمتها بنص تنظيمي.
يراد بعمليات إعادة التأمين كل عمليات قبول أخطار محالة من مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين.
المادة 160
إن العمليات التي تعد في حكم عمليات التأمين هي :
1- العمليات التي تدعو للادخار من أجل الرسملة والتي تشمل تحمل التزامات محددة مقابل أداء واحد أو أداءات دورية، مباشرة أو غير مباشرة؛
2- العمليات التي تهدف اقتناء عقارات بواسطة تكوين إيرادات عمرية؛
3- العمليات التي تدعو للادخار بهدف جمع المبالغ المؤداة من طرف المنخرطين لأجل الرسملة المشتركة مع تمكين المنخرطين من الاستفادة من أرباح شركات تقوم مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين بتدبيرها أو إدارتها بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة.
المادة 161
لا يحق لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين أن تبدأ عملياتها إلا إذا تم اعتمادها من طرف الإدارة.
تخضع مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين للقواعد الواردة في هذا القانون فيما يتعلق بشروط ممارسة نشاطها وتدبيرها والضمانات المالية التي يجب أن تتوفر عليها ومسك محاسبتها ومراقبتها وتصفيتها وذلك رغم كل الأحكام المخالفة.
المادة 621
يجب تأمين الأخطار الموجودة بالمغرب والأشخاص المقيمين به وكذلك المسؤوليات المرتبطة بالأخطار والأشخاص المذكورين بواسطة عقود تكتتبها وتديرها مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة بالمغرب.
تعد العقود المبرمة خلافا لأحكام هذه المادة باطلة، إلا أنه لا يمكن الاحتجاج بهذا البطلان تجاه المؤمن لهم ومكتتبي العقود والمستفيدين منها حسني النية.
المادة 163
يجب أن تتضمن كل أنواع السندات والبيانات والملصقات والدوريات واللوحات والمطبوعات والوثائق الأخرى التي توزعها على العموم أو تنشرها مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين، الإشارة التالية : مقاولة خاضعة للقانون رقم 99-17 المتعلق بمدونة التأمينات" مكتوبة بحروف موحدة وبارزة بعد تسميتها التجارية.
يجب ألا تتضمن هذه الوثائق أي إقحام من شأنه التضليل بشأن طبيعة المراقبة التي تمارسها الدولة وحول الطبيعة الحقيقية للمقاولة أو الحجم الحقيقي لالتزاماتها.
المادة 164
إن الإيداعات والاستثمارات خارج المغرب وكذا التوظيفات بالقيم الأجنبية لا يمكن القيام بها من طرف مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين إلا في حدود خمسة في المائة (5%) من مجموع أصول المقاولة وبعد الموافقة المسبقة للإدارة. ويعتبر مقبولا كل طلب ظل دون رد لمدة ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ تسلمه من طرف الإدارة.
يجب تعليل كل رفض.
القسم الثاني
شروط الممارسة لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين
الباب الأول
الاعتماد
المادة 165
لا يمنح الاعتماد المنصوص عليه في المادة 161 من هذا القانون إلا للمقاولات التي قدمت طلبا في هذا الصدد، والخاضعة للقانون المغربي والموجود مقرها الاجتماعي بالمغرب، وذلك بعد استطلاع رأي اللجنة الاستشارية للتأمينات المنصوص عليها في المادة 285 أدناه. يمنح هذا الاعتماد حسب أصناف عمليات التأمين المنصوص عليها في المادتين 159 و160 أعلاه.
يجب تعليل رفض منح الاعتماد.
يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار بالنسبة لمنح أو رفض الاعتماد :
- الوسائل التقنية والمالية التي تقترح المقاولة توفيرها وكذا تناسبها مع برنامج نشاطها؛
- نزاهة وكفاءة الأشخاص المكلفين بتسييرها؛
- توزيع رأسمالها ونوعية المساهمين، أو طرق تكوين رأس المال التأسيسي بالنسبة للشركات المشار إليها في المادة 173؛
- المساهمة الاقتصادية والاحترافية الممكن للمقاولة تقديمها؛
- التأثير على استقرار السوق ووضعيتها التنافسية.
تحدد بنص تنظيمي لائحة الوثائق المطلوب تقديمها لدعم طلب الاعتماد.
المادة 166
يمكن أن يتوقف منح الاعتماد على إيداع مسبق لكفالة يتحملها مؤسسو المقاولة.
تحدد الكفالة وتودع وتسحب وفق الأحكام المحددة بنص تنظيمي.
المادة 167
إذا لم تشرع مقاولة خلال أجل سنة (1) ابتداء من تاريخ نشر القرار الإداري للاعتماد بالجريدة الرسمية في مزاولة صنف أو عدة أصناف من عمليات التأمين التي اعتمدت من أجلها أو إذا لم تكتتب مقاولة، خلال سنتين (2) ماليتين متتاليتين، أي عقد يتعلق بصنف من عمليات التأمين الذي اعتمدت من أجله، تنتهي بقوة القانون صلاحية الاعتماد المتعلق بالصنف المذكور. وتعاين الإدارة هذه الوضعية.
المادة 168
لكي يتم اعتمادها، يجب على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين أن تكون مؤسسة على شكل شركات مساهمة أو شركات تعاضدية للتأمين، مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين 169 و170 بعده.
المادة 169
يمكن لكل مقاولة مكونة حسب الشكل المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون ممارسة العمليات المشار إليها في المادة 159 أعلاه. إلا أنه لا يمكن للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين واتحاداتها المنصوص عليها في المادة 205 أدناه ممارسة عمليات تأمين القرض والكفالة.
لا يمكن للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين ذات الاشتراكات المتغيرة ممارسة عمليات التأمين على الحياة.
المادة 170
لا يمكن ممارسة العمليات المشار إليها في المادة 160 أعلاه، إلا من طرف شركات المساهمة والشركات التعاضدية للتأمين ذات الاشتراكات الثابتة.
الباب الثاني
شركات المساهمة
المادة 171
استثناء من أحكام المادة 6 من القانون رقم 95-17 المتعلق بشركات المساهمة، يجب على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين أن تثبت توفرها على رأسمال لا يقل عن خمسين مليون (50.000.000) درهم.
إلا أنه يمكن للإدارة أن تلزم مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين، اعتبارا للعمليات التي تعتزم مزاولتها وتوقعات التزاماتها، بتكوين رأسمال يفوق المبلغ الأدنى المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة.
يجب أن يحرر رأس المال المذكور أعلاه بكامله نقدا عند اكتتابه.
يحب أن تكون كل الأسهم اسمية، ولا يمكن تحويلها إلى أسهم لحاملها طيلة مدة الشركة.
المادة 172
كل تغيير في الأغلبية وكل تفويت يفوق عشرة في المائة (10%)م من الأسهم وكل تحكم مباشر أو غير مباشر تفوق نسبته ثلاثين في المائة (30%) من رأسمال الشركة، يجب أن يحظى بموافقة مسبقة من الإدارة. ويتعين على هذه الأخيرة أن تجيب داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ توصلها بالطلب المقدم بهذا الشأن. ويجب تعليل كل رفض.
يمكن للإدارة أن تمنع اقتناء أسهم أو التحكم في مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين عندما تعتبر هذه العمليات منافية للمصلحة العامة.
الباب الثالث
الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين واتحاداتها
المادة 173
الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين هي شركات لا تستهدف الربح و :
1- تضمن لصالح أعضائها، أشخاصا طبيعيين كانوا أو معنويين يدعون شركاء، مقابل دفع اشتراك ثابت أو متغير، الوفاء الكامل بالتزاماتها في حالة وقوع الأخطار التي تعهدت بتحملها؛
2- توزع بين أعضائها فائض المداخيل وفق الشروط المحددة في نظامها الأساسي بعد تكوين الاحتياطيات والمخصصات وتسديد الاقتراضات :
3- لا تمنح متصرفيها أي مكافأة، عدا بدل الحضور والأجر الممنوح مقابل القيام بنشاط آخر لحساب الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين.
لا يمكن للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين أن تكون ذات اشتراكات متغيرة إلا إذا كان لها طابع جهوي أو مهني.
المادة 174
يجب على الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين أن تثبت توفرها على عدد أدنى من الشركاء محدد بنص تنظيمي والذي لا يمكن أن يقل عن عشرة آلاف (10.000) شخص. ولا ينطبق هذا المقتضى على الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين التي تلتزم من خلال نظامها الأساسي بالانخراط في اتحاد للتعاضديات.
تخضع الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين، فيما يتعلق بقواعد تسييرها، لمجموع الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، مع مراعاة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب.
المادة 175
تلتزم الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين ذات الاشتراكات المتغيرة. في حالة اختلال توازنها، بتكملة الاشتراكات وفق الشروط والأجل المنصوص عليها في المادة 203 من هذا الباب. تجب الإشارة إلى هذا المقتضى في النظام الأساسي.
المادة 176
يجب أن تتوفر الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين على رأسمال تأسيسي لا يقل عن خمسين مليون (50.000.000) درهم.
إلا أنه، اعتبارا للعمليات التي تعتزم الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين القيام بها وتوقعات التزاماتها، يمكن للإدارة أن ترفع المبلغ الأدنى السالف الذكر.
عند تأسيس الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين، يجب على مؤسسيها أن يقوموا بتحرير الرأسمال التأسيسي الأدنى بأكمله ووضعه في حساب بنكي مفتوح باسم الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين، على أن يتم إرجاع ما دفعه هؤلاء المؤسسون في هذا الشأن وفق برنامج تمويلي لا تتعدى مدته خمس (5) سنوات، والذي يتعين على الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين إبلاغه للإدارة.
تمول الزيادة في الرأسمال التأسيسي المقررة بمبادرة من الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين بإدماج الاحتياطيات الحرة أو بالزيادة في واجب انضمام أو انخراط الشركاء أو عن طريق اقتراضات مكتتبة لدى هؤلاء الشركاء.
يجب تمويل إرجاع الاقتراضات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة بالأولوية عن طريق الاقتطاعات من فائض المداخيل، وإن كانت غير كافية، بالزيادة في واجب انضمام أو انخراط الشركاء. ويجب إدراج هذا الالتزام في النظام الأساسي.
المادة 177
يجب أن يحدد مشروع النظام الأساسي :
1- الغرض والطبيعة والمدة والمقر وتسمية الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين، وعند الاقتضاء، الدائرة الترابية التي تمارس فيها عملياتها و/أو الطابع المهني لنشاطها؛
2- الكيفية والشروط العامة التي يتم وفقها إبرام الالتزامات بين الشركة والشركاء وطبيعة مختلف أنواع الأخطار المضمونة؛
3- العدد الأدنى للشركاء الذي لا يمكن أن يقل عن الحد الأدنى المنصوص عليه في المادة 174 أعلاه؛
4- المبلغ الأدنى للاشتراكات برسم الفترة السنوية الأولى. ويجب دفع هذه الاشتراكات بأكملها قبل القيام بالتصريح المنصوص عليه في المادة 179 أدناه؛
5- مبلغ الرأسمال التأسيسي وكيفية الزيادة فيه وكذا إرجاعه.
المادة 178
يجب أن يدرج النص الكامل لمشروع النظام الأساسي في كل وثيقة موجهة لتلقي انخراطات الشركات.
المادة 179
إذا توفرت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين 177 و178 أعلاه، يقوم المؤسسون أو وكلاؤهم المفوضون بإثبات ذلك بتصريح أمام كتابة ضبط المحكمة التجارية المختصة محليا والتي تسلمهم شهادة بذلك.
المادة 180
يجب أن يرفق التصريح المشار إليه في المادة 179 أعلاه، بما يلي :
1- لائحة الشركاء مصادق عليها، تبين الاسم الشخصي والعائلي والصفة والموطن، وعند الاقتضاء،التسمية والمقر الاجتماعي للشركات العضوة ومبلغ الأموال المؤمن عليها من لدن كل شريك ومبلغ اشتراكاتهم؛
2- نسخة من عقد الشركة إن كان عرفيا أو نظيرا منه إن كان موثقا؛
3- قائمة الاشتراكات التي دفعها كل شريك؛
4- قدر المبالغ المدفوعة لتكوين الرأسمال التأسيسي؛
5- شهادة بنكية تثبت أن المبالغ المكونة للرأسمال التأسيسي قد دفعت في حساب للشركة التعاضدية للتأمين في طور التأسيس.
المادة 181
تدعى الجمعية العامة التأسيسية للانعقاد بسعي من المؤسسين، وتتكون من جميع الشركاء الذين وافقوا على مشروع تأسيس الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين.
لا يمكن للجمعية العامة التأسيسية أن تتداول بصورة صحيحة إلا بحضور نصف (1/2) الشركاء على الأقل. وعند عدم توفر هذا النصاب، تدعى جمعية عامة ثانية للانعقاد برسالة مضمونة وبنفس جدول أعمال الجمعية الأولى وذلك خمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل قبل الاجتماع. ولا يمكن للجمعية العامة الثانية أن تتداول بصفة صحيحة إلا إذا حضرها ثلث (3/1) الشركاء على الأقل.
إذا حضر الجمعية العامة الثانية أقل من ثلث 1/3) الشركاء، تكون مداولاتها مؤقتة. وفي هذه الحالة، تدعى جمعية عامة جديدة للانعقاد ويتم اطلاع الشركاء على القرارات المؤقتة التي أقرتها الجمعية العامة الثانية بواسطة إعلانين ينشران بجريدتين مخول لهما نشر الإعلانات القانونية، وتفصل بين نشرهما عشرة (10) أيام على الأقل. ويجب أن ينشر الإعلانات شهرا (1) على الأقل قبل انعقاد الجمعية العامة الجديدة. وتصير القرارات السالفة الذكر نهائية إذا صادقت عليها هذه الأخيرة، شريطة أن تتألف من ربع (¼) الشركاء على الأقل.
ولا يصادق على قرارات الجمعية العامة التأسيسية إلا بأغلبية ثلثي (2/3) الشركاء الحاضرين، حيث يملك كل شريك صوتا واحدا.
المادة 182
تتحقق الجمعية العامة التأسيسية من صدق التصريح المنصوص عليه في المادة 179 أعلاه، وتعين أعضاء أول مجلس إداري، كما تعين مراقبي الحسابات بالنسبة للسنة الأولى.
تتداول الجمعية العامة التأسيسية وفقا لشرطي النصاب والأغلبية المنصوص عليهما في المادة 181 أعلاه.
يثبت محضر الجلسة قبول أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ومراقبي الحسابات المهام المسندة إليهم.
المادة 183
تعد شركة التأمين التعاضدية مؤسسة بمجرد إتمام الإجراءات والتدابير المنصوص عليها في المواد من 179 إلى 182 من هذا الباب.
المادة 184
يجب خلال شهر (1) من تأسيس الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين إيداع نسخة من محضر الجمعية العامة التأسيسية ونسخة أو نظير من نظامها الأساسي بكتابة ضبط محكمة مكان المقر الذي تم فيه التصريح المنصوص عليه في المادة 179 أعلاه.
ينشر داخل نفس الأجل المحدد في شهر واحد، موجز للوثائق المشار إليها أعلاه في جريدة مخول لها نشر الإعلانات القانونية.
تنجز الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الأولى والثانية أعلاه بسعي وتحت مسؤولية الممثلين القانونيين للشركة التعاضدية للتأمين.
تبعث للإدارة نسخة من الوثائق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة.
كما يحق لكل شخص الاطلاع على هذه الوثائق بكتابة ضبط المحكمة أو الحصول على نسخة أو نظير أو موجز منها على نفقته من كاتب الضبط الذي يمسك أصلها.
المادة 185
تخضع للإيداع والنشر المنصوص عليهما في المادة 184 أعلاه ووفق نفس الشروط :
- كل العقود أو المداولات أو القرارات المترتب عنها تغيير النظام الأساسي للشركة التعاضدية للتأمين؛
- كل العقود أو المداولات أو القرارات المترتب عنها استمرار الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين ما بعد الأجل المحدد لمدة الشركة أو حلها قبل هذا الأجل.
يجب تبليغ هذه التعديلات للإدارة.
المادة 186
يترتب عن عدم احترام إجراءات الإيداع والنشر ما يلي :
- بطلان الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين، بالنسبة لما ورد في المادة 184 أعلاه؛
- بطلان العقود أو المداولات أو القرارات الواردة في المادة 185 أعلاه، مع مراعاة التسوية المنصوص عليها في المواد 217 إلى 219 من هذا الكتاب.
المادة 187
يجب تسجيل الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين في السجل التجاري دون أن يترتب عن هذا التسجيل افتراض الصفة التجارية لهذه الشركات.
المادة 188
تكون الجمعيات العامة للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين إما عادية أو غير عادية.
لا تحق المشاركة في الجمعية العامة إلا للشركاء الذين أدوا كل اشتراكاتهم، ويمكن أن ينص النظام الأساسي على شروط أخرى لحضور الشركاء الجمعيات العامة.
يمكن للشركاء الذين لا يستوفون بصفة فردية الشروط المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي من أجل المشاركة في الجمعية العامة أن يتكتلوا في مجموعات تستوفي الشروط المذكورة ويمثلون بأحدهم في الجمعية العامة.
ليس للشريك الحاضر أو الممثل أو مجموعة من الشركاء مكونة بموجب أحكام الفقرة الثالثة من هذه المادة الحق إلا في صوت واحد، وكل مقتضى مخالف يعتبر كأن لم يكن.
يحدد مجلس الإدارة قائمة الشركاء الذين يمكن لهم المشاركة في جمعية عامة خمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل قبل انعقاد هذه الجمعية.
يمكن لكل شريك أن يطلع بنفسه أو بواسطة وكيل على هذه القائمة في المقر الاجتماعي للشركة.
يمكن لكل عضو من الجمعية العامة، إذا سمح النظام الأساسي بذلك، أن يمثل من طرف شريك آخر من اختياره وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام.
لا يمكن إعطاء هذا التوكيل لشخص مستخدم بالشركة.
المادة 189
يبين النظام الأساسي الشروط التي تتم وفقها دعوة الجمعيات العامة للانعقاد. ويجب نشر هذه الدعوة بجريدة مخول لها نشر الإعلانات القانونية وذلك خمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل قبل التاريخ المحدد لانعقاد الجمعية العامة.
يجب أن تبين الدعوة جدول الأعمال. ولا يمكن للجمعية أن تتداول إلا بشأن المواضيع المدرجة في جدول الأعمال المذكورة أو تلك المدرجة باقتراح من عشر (1/10) الشركاء على الأقل.
يجب أن يخبر، بواسطة رسالة مضمونة، كل الشركاء الذين طلبوا ذلك، بانعقاد كل جمعية عامة خمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل قبل التاريخ المحدد لانعقاد الجمعية العامة.
المادة 190
تتخذ الجمعية العامة العادية كل القرارات ماعدا تلك المشار إليها في المادة 193 أدناه.
تتخذ القرارات في كل الجمعيات العامة العادية بأغلبية الأصوات.
تمسك ورقة حضور تبين اسم وموطن أو، عند الاقتضاء، التسمية وعنوان المقر الاجتماعي للشركاء، الحاضرين أو الممثلين إذا اقتضى الحال.
يشهد مكتب الجمعية على صحة هذه الورقة التي يوقعها الشركاء أو وكلاؤهم، ويجب أن تودع بالمقر الاجتماعي وأن يسمح لكل شريك بالاطلاع عليها متى طلب ذلك.
المادة 191
يمكن لكل شريك خلال الخمسة عشر (15) يوما التي تسبق انعقاد الجمعية العامة أن يطلع بالمقر الاجتماعي على الوثائق المحاسبية المنصوص عليها في المادة 234 من هذا القانون وكذا على كل الوثائق التي يجب أن تبلغ إلى الجمعية العامة طبقا لمقتضيات النظام الأساسي.
المادة 192
لا يمكن للجمعية العامة أن تتداول بصفة صحيحة إلا بحضور أو تمثيل ربع (1/4) الشركاء على الأقل، الذين يحق لهم حضورها بموجب النظام الأساسي.
المادة 193
لا يمكن تغيير النظام الأساسي تغييرا يمس أي مقتضى من مقتضياته إلا من طرف الجمعية العامة غير العادية. ويعتبر كل مقتضى مخالف كأن لم يكن. إلا أنه، لا يمكن لهذه الجمعية تغيير جنسية الشركة أو تقليص التزاماتها. ولا يمكن لها الزيادة في التزامات الشركاء الناتجة عن العقود الجارية ماعدا في حالة الزيادة في الضرائب والرسوم، مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بفسخ عقود التأمين المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
لا يمكن للجمعية العامة غير العادية أن تتداول بصفة صحيحة إلا بحضور أو عند الاقتضاء تمثيل ثلثي (2/3) الشركاء على الأقل الذين يحق لهم حضورها بموجب النظام الأساسي.
إذا لم يتوفر النصاب القانوني أعلاه في الجمعية الأولى، يمكن أن تدعى جمعية جديدة للانعقاد بواسطة إعلانين ينشران في جريدتين مخول لهما نشر الإعلانات القانونية. وتتضمن هذه الدعوة جدول أعمال وتاريخ وحصيلة الجمعية السابقة.
لا يمكن للجمعية الثانية أن تجتمع إلا عشرة (10) أيام على الأقل بعد نشر آخر إعلان. وتتداول بصفة صحيحة إذا حضرها أو مثل فيها نصف (1/2) الشركاء على الأقل، الذين يحق لهم حضورها بموجب النظام الأساسي.
إذا لم يكتمل هذا النصاب في الجمعية الثانية، يمكن الدعوة لانعقاد جمعية ثالثة وفق الشروط المبينة في الفقرتين الثالثة والرابعة أعلاه.
تتداول الجمعية الثالثة بصفة صحيحة إذا حضرها أو مثل فيها ربع (1/4) الشركاء على الأقل، الذين يحق لهم حضورها بموجب النظام الأساسي.
عند عدم توفر هذا النصاب، يمكن تأجيل الجمعية الثالثة إلى تاريخ لاحق. تتم الدعوة للجمعية المؤجلة وانعقادها وفق الشكليات والشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الخامسة والسادسة أعلاه.
تبت الجمعية العامة غير العادية بأغلبية الثلثين (2/3) على الأقل من أصوات الشركاء، الحاضرين أو الممثلين إن اقتضى الحال، الذين يحق لهم حضورها.
المادة 194
يدير الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين مجلس للإدارة.
يعين المتصرفون، الذين لا يمكن أن يقل عددهم عن ستة (6) ولا يزيد عن خمسة عشر (15) من بين الشركاء، من طرف الجمعية العامة، طبقا للنظام الأساسي.
يجب أن يستوفي المتصرفون الشروط المطلوبة طبقا للنظام الأساسي سواء فيما يتعلق بالحد الأدنى للاشتراك المدفوع أو بمبلغ القيمة المؤمن عليها. ويستبدل المتصرفون الذين لم تعد تتوفر فيهم هذه الشروط.
يجب على مجلس الإدارة أن يجتمع كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك طبقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي وعلى الأقل مرة في السنة من أجل البت في حسابات السنة المالية الأخيرة.
المادة 195
يكون المتصرفون مسؤولين إما فرادى أو على وجه التضامن، حسب الحالة، تجاه الشركة أو الأغيار، سواء عن مخالفة الأحكام التشريعية والتنظيمية المطبقة على الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين أو عن خروقات النظام الأساسي أو عن الأخطاء التي يرتكبونها في التدبير.
إذا اشترك عدة متصرفين في القيام بنفس الأفعال، حددت المحكمة نسبة مساهمة كل واحد منهم في تعويض الأضرار.
تتقادم دعوى المسؤولية ضد المتصرفين بصفة جماعية أو بصفة فردية، بمرور خمسة (5) سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ الفعل المحدث للضرر، وإن وقع كتمانه، فابتداء من تاريخ كشفه. غير أنه إذا تم تكييف هذا الفعل بالجناية، فلا تتقادم الدعوى إلا بمرور عشرين (20) سنة.
المادة 196
يختار مجلس الإدارة من بين أعضائه أو من غيرهم إذا سمح النظام الأساسي بذلك، مديرا أو عدة مدراء. وتحدد سلطاتهم وأجورهم من طرف مجلس الإدارة.
يعزل المدراء من طرف مجلس الإدارة في أي وقت.
إذا كان المدير متصرفا، لا يمكن أن تتعدى مدة مهامه مدة توكيليه. يجب أن يكون عدد المتصرفين، الذين ليست لهم صفة رئيس أو مدير أو أجير يمارس مهام التسيير لدى الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين، أكثر من عدد المتصرفين الذين لهم إحدى الصفات المذكورة.
المادة 197
تطبق على الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين الأحكام المتعلقة بمجلس الإدارة وبمهام التسيير المنصوص عليها في المواد 41 و42 و48 إلى 54 و56 إلى 64 و66 و68 و69 من القانون رقم 95-17 المتعلق بشركات المساهمة.
المادة 198
يجب أن يعين في كل شركة تعاضدية للتأمين مراقبان للحسابات على الأقل يكلفان بمهمة مراقبة ومتابعة حسابات الشركة.
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 403 من القانون رقم 95-17 السالف الذكر أعضاء أجهزة الإدارة أو التسيير أو التدبير بالشركة التعاضدية للتأمين الذين لم يعملوا على تعيين مراقبي حسابات الشركة أو لم يقوموا بدعوتهم لحضور كل جمعية عامة.
المادة 199
تطبق أحكام القانون رقم 95-17 السالف الذكر، الخاصة بشروط تعيين مراقبي الحسابات سيما حالات التنافي وكذا أجرهم وسلطاتهم والتزاماتهم ومسؤوليتهم وإنابتهم وتجريحهم وإعفائهم من مهامهم،على الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين، مع مراعاة القواعد الخاصة بهذه الشركات.
لأجل تطبيق الأحكام المشار إليها أعلاه، فإن الشركاء يعدون في حكم المساهمين.
المادة 200
يجب أن ينجز السند المسلم لكل شريك مكتتب في اقتراض من أجل الزيادة في الرأسمال التأسيسي لشركة تعاضدية للتأمين، حسب الشكل الذي تحدده الإدارة.
المادة 201
في حالة عدم الحصول على الاعتماد أو إلغائه أو سحبه، يمكن إرجاع الرأسمال التأسيسي في حدود الرصيد المتوفر.
المادة 202
بالنسبة للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين ذات الاشتراك الثابت، لا يمكن، في أي حال من الأحوال، أن يلزم الشريك بمبلغ يفوق الاشتراك المبين في عقد التأمين الخاص به.
بالنسبة للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين ذات الاشتراك المتغير، لا يمكن في أي حال من الأحوال، أن يلزم الشريك، عدا فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام الفقرة الأولى من المادة 193 أعلاه, باشتراك يفوق الحد الأقصى المبين في عقد التأمين الخاص به. ولا يمكن للاشتراك الأقصى المدفوع أن يتعدى ضعف مبلغ الاشتراك العادي اللازم لمواجهة التكاليف المحتملة الناتجة عن الحوادث ومصاريف التدبير.
يجب تبيان مبلغ الاشتراك العادي في العقود المسلمة للشركاء. ويجب على مجلس الإدارة أن يحدد الجزء من الاشتراك الأقصى الذي يمكن، عند الاقتضاء، أن يفرض على الشركاء دفعه بالإضافة للاشتراك العادي، على ألا يتجاوز هذا الجزء نسبة خمسة وسبعين في المائة (75%) من الاشتراك المدفوع.
المادة 203
لا يمكن أن تتعدى مدة أداء تكملة الاشتراكات المطلوب تحصيلها ثلاث (3) سنوات، عدا ترخيص صريح من الإدارة.
تعتبر التكملة المذكورة، في جميع الحالات، ديونا على الشركاء. وترصد هذه الديون للسنوات المالية التي أنتجتها، ولا تعتبر إطلاقا زيادة في الاشتراكات المستقبلية. المادة 204
بعد تأسيس الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين ودون الإخلال بالأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة 176 من هذا القانون، يجب أن تتم كل زيادة في الرأسمال التأسيسي قبل نهاية السنة الثالثة الموالية للسنة التي تقررت خلالها الزيادة المذكورة من طرف الجمعية العامة.
المادة 205
يمكن للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين، وبعد موافقة الإدارة، تكوين اتحادات ينحصر غرضها في تحمل كافة العقود المكتتبة من لدن الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المنخرطة فيها والتي تعطيها هذه الاتحادات كفالة تضامنية. يعتبر، بالنظر لهذا القانون، أن الاتحادات تمارس عمليات للتأمين، كما هو مشار إليها في المادة 159 من هذا الكتاب.
المادة 206
تخضع الاتحادات، التي تتميز شخصيتها المعنوية عن شخصية الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المنخرطة فيها، لنفس قواعد تأسيس وتسيير الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين، عدا أحكام مخالفة منصوص عليها بالنسبة لهذه الاتحادات.
المادة 207
يجب أن تعتمد الاتحادات من طرف الإدارة وأن تضم على الأقل شركتين تعاضديتين للتأمين.
إذا لم يعد أحد الاتحادات يضم شركتين تعاضديتين للتأمين على الأقل، فإن الاعتماد الممنوح له ينتهي بقوة القانون. وتعاين هذه الوضعية من طرف الإدارة. وتستأنف الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المكونة لهذا الاتحاد نشاطاتها وفق الاعتماد الممنوح لها. غير أنه في حالة عدم توفر إحدى هذه الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين على العدد الأدنى من الشركاء المنصوص عليه في المادة 174 أعلاه، يسحب الاعتماد بقوة القانون.
المادة 208
يجب على كل شركة تعاضدية للتأمين أن تحصل على موافقة مسبقة من الإدارة من أجل انسحابها من الاتحاد.
إذا كان من شأن انسحاب إحدى الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين من الاتحاد الإخلال بالتوازن المالي لهذا الأخير، يمكن للإدارة أن تعترض على انسحابها.
المادة 209
جسد الكفالة التضامنية للاتحاد المنصوص عليها في المادة 205 من هذا القانون باتفاقية لإعادة التأمين تشمل مجموع الأخطار التي تتحملها الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المكونة لهذا الاتحاد.
المادة 210
يتكون الرأسمال التأسيسي للاتحاد من مجموع رؤوس الأموال التأسيسية للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المكونة له. ويجب أن ينص الاتفاق المحدث للاتحاد على الشروط التي يتم وفقها تحمل مصاريف إدارة الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين من طرف هذا الاتحاد.
غير أنه، اعتبارا للعمليات التي يعتزم اتحاد الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين ممارستها ولتوقعات التزاماته، يمكن للإدارة أن تفرض عليه تكوين رأسمال تأسيسي أعلى.
المادة 211
يجب أن ينص النظام الأساسي للاتحادات على أن الجمعيات العامة تتألف من جميع الشركات المنخرطة في الاتحاد، كل واحدة منها ممثلة حصرا بالشركاء المعينين لهذا الغرض.
يجب توجيه الدعوة لانعقاد الجمعية العامة مرفقة بجدول الأعمال إلى الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المنتمية للاتحاد، خمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل قبل التاريخ المحدد لانعقاد الجمعية.
المادة 212
يمكن أن تقوم الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين بإيداع طلب الاعتماد إما بنفسها أو بواسطة الاتحاد الذي يعتزم مؤسسو هذه الشركة إعادة التأمين لديه وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 205 من هذا القانون.
المادة213
يعين أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد من بين المتصرفين أو المسيرين غير المتصرفين للشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المنتمية لهذا الاتحاد.
لا يمكن أن يمثل الشريك الذي له صفة متصرف لدى شركتين تعاضديتين للتأمين أو أكثر، إلا شركة واحدة داخل مجلس إدارة الاتحاد.
المادة 214
يكلف الاتحاد بالقيام في مقره الاجتماعي لحساب الشركة التعاضدية المعاد تأمينها وبدلا عنها، بمسك الدفاتر المحاسبية والوثائق والجذاذات المفروضة على المقاولات الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون، وبإعداد وتقديم الحسابات والقوائم المفروض نشرها وإيداعها لدى الإدارة بموجب التشريع الجاري به العمل.
يجب على الاتحاد أن يكون ويمثل، وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، مجموع الديون والمخصصات والاحتياطيات المتعلقة بالالتزامات المكتتبة من طرف الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين المعاد تأمينها.
يجب أن تبين في محاسبة الاتحاد كل التقييدات المحاسبية المتعلقة بالتزامات الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين المعاد تأمينها.
المادة 215
يجب أن تتضمن عقود التأمين المسلمة من الشركات التعاضدية للتأمين المعاد تأمينها لدى أحد الاتحادات بحروف جد بارزة، التسمية الاجتماعية وكذا عنوان مقر الاتحاد، كما يجب أن يدرج الشرط المتعلق باتفاقية إعادة التأمين الذي يصرح بموجبه الاتحاد بأنه، في جميع الحالات، كفيل متضامن لالتزامات الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين. المادة 216
لا يمكن أن يترتب بطلان شركة تعاضدية للتأمين أو بطلان عقودها أو مداولاتها المغيرة للنظام الأساسي إلا عن مقتضى صريح من هذا الباب الثالث، أو لكون غرضها غير مشروع أو لمخالفته للنظام العام أو لانعدام أهلية جميع المؤسسين.
يعتبر كأن لم يكن، كل شرط نظامي مخالف لقاعدة آمرة من هذا الباب الثالث، لا يترتب على خرقها بطلان الشركة.
لا يمكن أن يترتب بطلان عقود أو مداولات غير تلك المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين السابقتين إلا عن خرق لإحدى القواعد الآمرة لهذا الباب الثالث أو عن أحد أسباب بطلان العقود بشكل عام.
المادة 217
تسقط دعوى البطلان عندما يزول سببه ولغاية يوم البت ابتدائيا في الموضوع.
يمكن للمحكمة المعروضة عليها دعوى البطلان أن تحدد، ولو تلقائيا، أجلا للتمكين من تدارك أسبابه. ولا يمكنها أن تصدر حكما بالبطلان إلا بعد مرور شهرين (2) على الأقل على تاريخ تقديم المقال الافتتاحي للدعوى.
إذا تبين، لتدارك بطلان ما، وجوب دعوة جمعية عامة للانعقاد أو استشارة الشركاء وثبت أن الدعوة لها كانت صحيحة أو أن نصوص مشاريع القرارات مصحوبة بالوثائق اللازمة قد وجهت للشركاء، أصدرت المحكمة حكما يمنح للشركاء الأجل الضروري لاتخاذ قرارهم.
تبت المحكمة في الدعوى عند انقضاء الأجل المذكور دون أن يتم اتخاذ أي قرار من طرف الشركاء.
المادة 218
لا تطبق أحكام المادة 217 أعلاه في حالات البطلان المنصوص عليها في الفصول 984 إلى 986 من الظهير الشريف المتعلق بالالتزامات والعقود السالف الذكر.
المادة 219
إذا ارتكز بطلان بعض العقود أو المداولات اللاحقة لتأسيس الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين على خرق لقواعد الشهر، جاز لكل ذي مصلحة في تسوية العقد أو المداولة أن يوجه إنذارا للشركة بتسوية الوضع داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ الإنذار المذكور.
عند عدم إجراء التسوية المطالب بها داخل هذا الأجل، يمكن لكل ذي مصلحة أن يطلب من رئيس المحكمة بصفته قاضي المستعجلات تعيين وكيل للقيام بذلك الإجراء على نفقة الشركة.
المادة 220
تتقادم دعاوى بطلان الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين أو عقودها أو مداولاتها اللاحقة لتأسيسها بمرور ثلاث (3) سنوات ابتداء من يوم سريان البطلان.
المادة 221
كل شركة تعاضدية للتأمين حكم ببطلانها تحل بقوة القانون دون أثر رجعي وتتم تصفيتها. ويكون لهذا البطلان تجاه الشركة نفس آثار الحل المنطوق به قضاء.
المادة 222
لا يمكن للشركة التعاضدية للتأمين ولا للشركاء أن يحتجوا بالبطلان تجاه الأغيار حسني النية.
المادة 223
يعتبر المؤسسون والمتصرفون الأولون للشركة التعاضدية للتأمين مسؤولين على وجه التضامن عن الضرر المتسبب فيه عدم تضمين النظام الأساسي للشركة بيانا إلزاميا ما أو إغفال إجراء ينص عليه هذا الباب الثالث فيما يتعلق بتأسيس الشركة أو القيام به بشكل غير صحيح.
وتسري أحكام الفقرة السابقة، في حالة إدخال تعديل على النظام الأساسي للشركة، على المتصرفين المزاولين مهامهم أثناء إجراء التعديل المذكور.
تتقادم الدعوى بمرور خمس (5) سنوات، حسب الحالة، ابتداء من تاريخ تأسيس الشركة أو من تاريخ تعديل نظامها الأساسي.
يمكن اعتبار مؤسسي الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين المتسببين في البطلان وكذا المتصرفين المزاولين مهامهم وقت تعرض الشركة للبطلان، مسؤولين على وجه التضامن عن الأضرار التي تلحق بالشركاء أو الأغيار من جراء بطلان الشركة.
المادة 224
تتقادم دعوى المسؤولية المرتكزة على بطلان الشركة التعاضدية للتأمين أو عقودها أو مداولاتها اللاحقة لتأسيسها بمرور خمس (5) سنوات ابتداء من يوم اكتساب مقرر البطلان الصبغة النهائية.
لا يحول زوال سبب البطلان دون ممارسة دعوى التعويض عن الضرر المترتب عن العيب الذي لحق الشركة أو عقودها أو مداولاتها.
تتقادم هذه الدعوى بمرور خمس (5) سنوات ابتداء من يوم تدارك سبب البطلان.
المادة 225
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 384 من القانون رقم 95-17 السالف الذكر، أعضاء أجهزة الإدارة أو التسيير للشركة التعاضدية للتأمين، الذين استعملوا، بسوء نية، أموال الشركة أو اعتماداتها استعمالا يعلمون تعارضه مع المصالح الاقتصادية لهذه الأخيرة، وذلك بغية تحقيق أغراض شخصية أو لتفضيل شركة أو مقاولة أخرى لهم فيها مصالح مباشرة أو غير مباشرة.
المادة 226
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 388 من القانون رقم 95-17 السالف الذكر، أعضاء أجهزة الإدارة أو التسيير للشركة التعاضدية للتأمين، الذين لم يقوموا بالدعوة لانعقاد الجمعية العامة العادية حسب الشروط والآجال المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي.
القسم الثالث
قواعد التدبير
المادة 227
لا يمكن لأحد بأي صفة كانت أن يؤسس أو يسير أو يدير أو يدبر أو يصفي مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين إذا :
1- صدر في حقه حكم غير قابل للطعن بسبب جناية أو إحدى الجنح المنصوص والمعاقب عليها في المواد 334 إلى 391 و505 إلى 574 من القانون الجنائي؛
2-صدر في حقه حكم غير قابل للطعن بسبب مخالفة للتشريع المتعلق بالصرف؛
3- صدر في حقه أو في حق المقاولة التي يديرها، بالمغرب أو بالخارج، حكم بالتصفية القضائية ولم يرد له الاعتبار؛
4- صدر في حقه حكم غير قابل للطعن طبقا لأحكام المواد 280 إلى 283 و327 و328 و330 من هذا القانون؛
5- أصدرت في حقه محكمة أجنبية حكما حاز قوة الشيء المقضي به بسبب إحدى الجنايات أو الجنح الواردة أعلاه؛
6- شطب عليه لسبب تأديبي من مهنة منظمة.
المادة 228
دون الإخلال بالأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد 56 إلى 61 من القانون رقم 95-17 المتعلق بشركات المساهمة، يجب أن يبلغ إلى علم الإدارة كل اتفاق يبرم بين مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين وأحد متصرفيها أو مدرائها قبل تنفيذه.
يطبق هذا المقتضى كذلك على الاتفاقات المبرمة بين مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين ومقاولة أخرى إذا كان نفس الشخص يزاول في المقاولتين المتعاقدتين معا مهام الإدارة أو التسيير.
المادة 229
يجب أن تدلي مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين للإدارة بوثيقة تلتزم بموجبها بألا تعيد تأمين أي خطر متعلق بشخص أو مال أو مسؤولية يقع فوق التراب المغربي لدى مقاولات معينة أو تنتمي لبلد معين، محددة قائمتها من طرف الإدارة.
المادة 230
لا يمكن لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين أن تقوم بعمليات الإدماج أو الانفصال أو الضم إلا بعد موافقة مسبقة من طرف الإدارة. ويعتبر مقبولا كل طلب ظل دون رد بعد مرور ستين (60) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ تسلمه من طرف الإدارة. ويجب على الإدارة تعليل رفضها.
يمكن للإدارة أن تفرض الإدلاء بكل الوثائق اللازمة لتقييم العمليات المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة.
المادة 231
يمكن لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين، بعد موافقة الإدارة، تحويل جزء أو مجموع محفظات عقودها مع حقوقها والتزاماتها لمقاولة أو عدة مقاولات أخرى معتمدة.
يجب أن تخبر المقاولة المعنية دائنيها بطلب التحويل المقدم للإدارة بواسطة إعلان في نشرة الإعلانات القانونية والقضائية والإدارية للجريدة الرسمية. ويمنح هذا الإعلان لهؤلاء الدائنين أجل ثلاثة (3) أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ نشره للإدلاء بملاحظاتهم للمقاولة. ويجب إرسال نسخة من هذه الملاحظات إلى الإدارة.
المادة232
يمكن للإدارة بعد انتهاء الأجل المنصوص عليه في المادة 231 أعلاه، أن توافق، طبقا للشروط المحددة بنص تنظيمي، على التحويل المطلوب إذا ارتأت أنه يتطابق مع مصالح المؤمن لهم والمستفيدين من العقود.
تجعل هذه الموافقة، التي لا يمكن أن تصدر إلا بعد استطلاع رأي اللجنة الاستشارية للتأمينات المشار إليها في المادة 285 أدناه، التحويل قابلا للاحتجاج به تجاه المؤمن لهم والمستفيدين من العقود والدائنين، وتؤدي إلى :
1- سحب الاعتماد بالنسبة للصنف أو أصناف العمليات المفوتة إذا كان التحويل جزئيا؛
2- سحب كلي للاعتماد مع حل وتصفية المقاولة عندما يكون التحويل كليا. في كلتا الحالتين، تلتزم المقاولة المفوتة بتحويل تدبير الحوادث الخاصة بالصنف أو الأصناف المعنية بالتحويل إلى الشركة المفوت إليها.
القسم الرابع
القواعد المحاسبية والإحصائية
المادة 233
يحب على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين التقيد بأحكام القانون رقم  88-9 المتعلق بالقواعد المحاسبية الواجب على التجار العمل بها، مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القسم.
المادة 234
يحدد بنص تنظيمي، بعد استطلاع رأي الهيئات الاستشارية المختصة في هذا الميدان، كل من شكل ومضمون الإطار المحاسبي والقوائم التركيبية التي تشمل الحصيلة وحساب العائدات والتكاليف وقائمة أرصدة الإدارة وجدول التمويل وقائمة المعلومات التكميلية.
خلافا لأحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 2 من القانون رقم 9-88 السالف الذكر، تحدد بنص تنظيمي قائمة الحسابات وإجراءات تسييرها.
المادة 235
استثناء من أحكام المادتين 4 و21 من القانون رقم 9-88 المشار إليه أعلاه، يجب على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين، مهما بلغ رقم أعمالها السنوي، أن تضع دليلا يهدف إلى وصف تنظيمها المحاسبي وكذا قائمة أرصدة الإدارة وجدول التمويل وقائمة المعلومات التكميلية.
المادة 236
تطبق أحكام المادة 14 من القانون رقم 9-88 المشار إليه أعلاه على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين مع مراعاة الأحكام التالية :
- يخضع تقييم الاحتياطيات التقنية والتوظيفات لأحكام هذا القانون والنصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه؛
- إذا كانت لإحدى مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين أصول معبر عنها بعملات أجنبية أو التزامات محررة بعملات أجنبية، وجب أن تمسك الحسابات المعنية بالعملات المذكورة وبالدرهم.
على أن الجرد السنوي والقوائم التركيبية والوثائق الأخرى المنشورة تحرر بالدرهم؛ وتحول حسابات العمليات المنجزة بعملات أجنبية إلى الدرهم باعتبار أسعار الصرف المعمول بها في تاريخ اختتام الحسابات، أو في أقرب تاريخ سابق.
المادة 237
خلافا لأحكام المادة 20 من القانون رقم 9-88 المشار إليه أعلاه، لا يجوز لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين في حالة توقفها عن مزاولة نشاطها جزئيا، أن تضع قوائمها التركيبية وفق مناهج مخالفة للمناهج المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 9-88 المشار إليه أعلاه أو في هذا القانون.
القسم الخامس
الضمانات المالية
المادة 238
يجب على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين في كل وقت، أن تدرج في خصومها وأن تمثل في أصولها ما يلي :
- الاحتياطيات التقنية الكافية للأداء الكامل للالتزامات التعاقدية تجاه المؤمن لهم والمكتتبين والمستفيدين من العقود؛ وتحسب هذه الاحتياطيات ودون خصم إحالات إعادة التأمين؛
- المتعلقة بالديون ذات الامتياز والديون المستحقة؛
- الاحتياطي المخصص لاستهلاك الاقتراض؛
- احتياطي يساوي مجموع الاحتياطيات التقنية التي يتحملها نظام الاحتياط الاجتماعي الذي وضعته المقاولة لفائدة مستخدميها؛
- إيداعات الضمان للوكلاء والمؤمن لهم والأغيار.
تكون الاحتياطيات التقنية حسب طبيعة العمليات التي تمارسها مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين. وتحدد الإدارة شروط تكوينها وتقييمها وتمثيلها وإيداعها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الأول
التعريف وشروط الممارسة والتدبير
المادة 289
تعرض العمليات التي تمارسها مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين على العموم، إما مباشرة من طرف هذه المقاولات وإما بواسطة أشخاص مخول لهم القيام بذلك ويدعون "وسطاء التأمين"، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 306 أدناه.
يتوقف العرض المباشر لعمليات التأمين على الموافقة المسبقة للإدارة. إلا أنه، لا يمكن أن يتم عرض عمليات التأمين غير تلك المتعلقة بتأمينات الأشخاص والإسعاف وتأمين القرض على الأشخاص المشار إليهم في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 306 أدناه إلا من طرف وسطاء التأمين كما تم تعريفهم في المادة 291 أدناه، عندما يكون هؤلاء الأشخاص مكتتبين لعقود لحساب زبنائهم.
المادة 290
يمكن للمقاولات المشار إليها في المادة 158 من هذا القانون ولوسطاء التأمين أن يرخصوا لأشخاص طبيعيين يدعون "سعاة التأمين" بأن يقدموا لحسابهم وتحت مسؤوليتهم عمليات التأمين المنصوص عليها في المادتين 159 و160 أعلاه.
ليس لسعاة التأمين صفة وسيط التأمين. وتقتصر مهمتهم على زيارة الأشخاص بصفة اعتيادية في محل سكناهم أو إقامتهم أو مقرات عملهم أو في الأماكن العمومية بهدف الدعوة إلى اكتتاب عقد تأمين أو عرض شروط الضمان المتعلقة بعقد تأمين إما شفويا أو كتابة على مكتتب محتمل.
المادة291
يعتبر وسيطا للتأمين كل شخص معتمد من طرف الإدارة كوكيل للتأمين سواء كان شخصا طبيعيا أو معنويا أو كشركة سمسرة.
المادة292
وكيل التأمين هو الشخص المخول له من طرف مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين، ليكون وكيلا عنها، ليعرض على العموم العمليات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 159 و160 من هذا القانون.
يمكن لوكيل التأمين تمثيل مقاولتين للتأمين وإعادة التأمين على الأكثر، شريطة أن يحصل على موافقة المقاولة التي أبرم معها أول اتفاق تعيين.
المادة293
يجب أن يحدد اتفاق تعيين وكيل التأمين نطاق وطبيعة العمليات التي يقوم بها لحساب مقاولة أو مقاولتي التأمين وإعادة التأمين.
المادة294
في حالة تحويل محفظة عقود للتأمين من مقاولة للتأمين وإعادة التأمين إلى أخرى، تأخذ المقاولة المحول لحسابها الوكالات التابعة للمقاولة المحولة.
في حالة رفض مواصلة العمل باتفاق أو عدة اتفاقات تعيين تربط مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين المحولة بوكلائها، تظل المقاولة المحول إليها متضامنة معها في جميع الحقوق المكتسبة لوكلائها بالنسبة للعمولات المتأخرة وكذا الحق في تعويض بديل.
لا يملك وكلاء التأمين بموجب توكيلهم أي حق للتعرض على قرار تحويل محفظة عقود من مقاولة موكلة لهم إلى أخرى أو على سحب الاعتماد منها.
المادة295
عندما يكون وكيل التأمين شخصا معنويا، يتعين عليه أن يتخذ شكل شركة مساهمة أو شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة.
في هذه الحالة، تعين الشركة ممثلا مسؤولا عنها يكون شخصا طبيعيا يستوفي لزوما الشروط المنصوص عليها في البند 1) من الفقرة الثانية من المادة 304 وفي المادة 308 أدناه.
المادة296
لا يجوز لوكيل التأمين أن يجمع بين ممارسة مهنته ومهنة ممثل مسؤول لوكالة تأمين أو لشركة سمسرة أو مهمة مسير في مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين. ويمتد التنافي مع ممارسة عمل يؤدى عنه أجر إلى كل مقاولة أخرى كيفما كان قطاع نشاطها.
تمتد حالات التنافي المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة إلى الممثل المسؤول عن شركة سمسرة.
المادة297
تمثل شركة السمسرة زبناءها لدى مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين فيما يتعلق بإسناد تغطية الأخطار. غير أن شركة السمسرة تعتبر كذلك ممثلا لمقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين في الحالة التي ترخص لها هذه الأخيرة بتحصيل أقساط التأمين لفائدتها.
في هذه الحالة، فإن تحصيل أقساط التأمين من طرف شركة السمسرة يبرئ ذمة الزبون الذي تمثله.
المادة298
لا يمكن لشركة السمسرة تسديد تعويضات الحوادث لحساب مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين إلا بموجب توكيل خاص.
المادة299
يجب أن تؤسس شركة السمسرة على شكل شركة مساهمة أو شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة.
تعين هذه الشركة ممثلا مسؤولا يكون شخصا طبيعيا يستوفي الشروط الواردة في البند 1) من الفقرة الثانية من المادة 304 وفي المادة 308 أدناه.
المادة300
عندما يكون وكيل التأمين شخصا معنويا، يجب أن ينص النظام الأساسي الخاص بهذا الشخص المعنوي على أن الممثل المسؤول يجب أن يكون من بين المسيرين أو المتصرفين المسيرين للشخص المعنوي المذكور، وذلك بالرغم من كل اتفاق مخالف.
يطبق هذا المقتضى على شركات السمسرة.
المادة 301
لا يجوز لوسيط التأمين أن يمارس مهنته إلا في محل واحد. ولا يجوز له أن يمارس في هذا المحل أنشطة أخرى ليست لها علاقة مع مهنة وسيط التأمين.
المادة302
يمنع :
1- استعمال مذكرات التغطية وشهادات التأمين باسم وسيط التأمين؛
2- كل أداء أو تسبيق يقوم به وسيط التأمين الذي يتكلف مقابل أجر متفق عليه مسبقا، بأن يضمن للمؤمن لهم وللمستفيدين من العقود أو ذوي حقوقهم الاستفادة من اتفاقات بالتراضي أو من قرارات قضائية؛
3- تحصيل مبلغ قسط يفوق ذلك الذي حددته المقاولة التي تم اكتتاب العقد لديها وكذا منح المؤمن لهم كل إنقاص من العمولة أو خصم من القسط بأي وجه من الوجوه.
المادة303
يجب على وسطاء التأمين أن يضمنوا المسؤولية المدنية التي يمكن أن يتعرضوا لها بسبب نشاطاتهم. ويجب تجسيد هذا الضمان باكتتاب عقد للتأمين يعادل مبلغه على الأقل خمسمائة ألف (500.000) درهم بالنسبة للوكلاء ومليون (1.000.000) درهم بالنسبة لشركات السمسرة.
يمنع على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة لمباشرة عملية التأمين ضد أخطار المسؤولية المدنية، أن ترفض ضمان وسطاء التأمين الخاضعين لإجبارية التأمين المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة.
المادة304
لا يمكن للإدارة اعتماد وسيط للتأمين إلا بعد استطلاع رأي اللجنة الاستشارية للتأمينات.
يتوقف منح هذا الاعتماد على الشروط التالية :
1- بالنسبة للأشخاص الطبيعيين :
أن يكونوا من جنسية مغربية؛
أن يكونوا حاصلين على إجازة مسلمة من مؤسسة جامعية وطنية أو على شهادة معترف بمعادلتها من طرف الإدارة؛
- أن يكونوا قد قضوا تدريبا تكوينيا؛
- أن يجتازوا بنجاح الامتحان المهني.
2- بالنسبة للأشخاص المعنويين :
- أن يكونوا خاضعين للقانون المغربي وأن يكون مقرهم الاجتماعي بالمغرب؛
- أن تكون خمسون في المائة (50%) من رأس المال على الأقل في حوزة أشخاص طبيعيين من جنسية مغربية أو أشخاص معنويين خاضعين للقانون المغربي.
تحدد كيفية منح الاعتماد بنص تنظيمي.
المادة 305
تلزم مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين بتنظيم دورات تكوينية لفائدة وسطاء التأمين. المادة 306
لا يمكن لبريد المغرب المحدث بمقتضى القانون رقم 96-24 المتعلق بالبريد والمواصلات وللأبناك المعتمدة بموجب الظهير الشريف رقم 147-93-1 الصادر في 15 من محرم 1414 (6 يوليو 1993) المعتبر بمثابة قانون والمتعلق بنشاط مؤسسات الائتمان ومراقبتها، أن يعرضوا على العموم عمليات التامين إلا بعد الحصول على اعتماد من الإدارة في هذا الشأن.
بالنسبة لهذا الاعتماد، يجب على بريد المغرب والأبناك أن يثبتوا للإدارة وجود بنيات على مستوى المصالح المخصصة لعرض عمليات التأمين.
يقتصر عرض عمليات التأمين من طرف بريد المغرب والأبناك على تأمينات الأشخاص والإسعاف وتأمين القرض.
يخضع بريد المغرب والأبناك في إطار نشاطهم المتعلق بعرض عمليات التأمين لأحكام المواد 297 و298 و302 والفقرة الأولى من البند 2) من المادة 304 وكذا المواد 309 و311 و313 و315 و316 و318 و320 و328 من هذا الكتاب الرابع.
يمكن للإدارة بصفة استثنائية أن ترخص لأشخاص غير أولئك المشار إليهم في المادة 289 والفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة لعرض عمليات التأمين على العموم، وذلك وفقا للشروط المحددة في نص تنظيمي ولزوما بعد أخذ رأي اللجنة الاستشارية للتأمينات.
المادة 307
يجب على وسطاء التأمين المؤسسين على شكل شخص معنوي أن يخبروا الإدارة بكل تغيير في الأغلبية وكل تفويت يفوق عشرة في المائة (10%) من الأسهم أو الحصص وكل تحكم مباشر أو غير مباشر يفوق ثلاثين في المائة (30%) من رأسمالهم الاجتماعي.
المادة 308
لا يمكن منح الاعتماد لأي كان :
1- إذا صدر في حقه حكم نهائي لاقترافه جناية أو جنحة منصوص ومعاقب عليها في المواد من 334 إلى 391 ومن 505 إلى 574 من القانون الجنائي؛
2- إذا صدر في حقه حكم نهائي لمخالفته التشريع المتعلق بالصرف؛
3- إذا صدر، بالمغرب أو الخارج، في حقه أو في حق المقاولة التي كان يديرها حكم بالتصفية القضائية دون رد الاعتبار إليه؛
4- إذا صدر في حقه حكم غير قابل للطعن بموجب أحكام المواد من 280 إلى 283 ومن 327 إلى 330 من هذا القانون؛
5- إذا صدر في حقه حكم من لدن محكمة أجنبية حاز قوة الشيء المقضي به لاقترافه إحدى الجنايات أو الجنح المذكورة في البنود من 1) إلى 4) أعلاه؛
6- إذا تم الشطب عليه من مهنة لسبب تأديبي.
يترتب على وقوع إحدى حالات التنافي السالفة الذكر لوسيط تأمين يزاول نشاطه، سحب اعتماده تلقائيا.
المادة 309
تؤدى أجور وسطاء التأمين بالعمولة.
المادة 310
في حالة تصفية مقاولة تأمين وإعادة التأمين، طبقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في المواد من 269 إلى 275 من هذا القانون، تنتهي بقوة القانون ودون تعويض اتفاقات التعيين الواردة في المادة 292 أعلاه.
القسم الثاني
تفويت محفظة شركة السمسرة أو وكالة التأمين
المادة 311
لا يمكن تفويت محفظة شركة سمسرة أو وكالة تأمين إلا لوسيط تأمين معتمد وبعد موافقة الإدارة.
كل طلب تفويت لم تجب الإدارة عليه داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما من تاريخ إيداعه، يعتبر مقبولا.
لا يتم تفويت وكالة تأمين إلا بعد موافقة مسبقة من المقاولة الموكلة. يؤدي التفويت إلى سحب الاعتماد من الوسيط المفوت.
المادة 312
دون الإخلال بأحكام المادة 311 أعلاه، يمنح لذوي حقوق وكيل تأمين شخص طبيعي في حالة الإعاقة أو العجز أو الوفاة أجل ثلاثمائة وخمسة وستين (365) يوما قابل للتجديد مرة واحدة بترخيص من الإدارة ابتداء من تاريخ معاينة الإعاقة أو العجز أو الوفاة لمواصلة تدبير محفظة الوكالة والتقيد بأحكام المادة 304 أعلاه. وعند انصرام هذا الأجل تعمد الإدارة إلى سحب الاعتماد.
تطبق مقتضيات الفقرة السابقة على شركاء ومساهمي وسيط تأمين شخص معنوي، في حالة إعاقة أو عجز أو وفاة الممثل المسؤول.
تحدد شروط تطبيق هذه المادة بنص تنظيمي.
القسم الثالث
قواعد المراقبة
المادة 313
يخضع وسطاء التأمين لمراقبة الدولة حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم.
المادة 314
يجب أن تتضمن كل أنواع السندات والبيانات والملصقات والدوريات واللوحات والمطبوعات وكل الوثائق الأخرى المعدة للتوزيع على الجمهور أو للنشر من لدن وسيط التأمين بعد الاسم أو تسمية الشركة وبحروف موحدة وبارزة، البيان التالي : "وسيط تأمين خاضع للقانون رقم 99-17 المتعلق بمدونة التأمينات"، وكذا رقم الاعتماد وتاريخه.
ويجب ألا تتضمن أي عبارة من شأنها التضليل حول طبيعة المراقبة الممارسة من قبل الدولة ولا حول الطبيعة الحقيقية لنشاط وسيط التأمين أو الحجم الحقيقي لالتزاماته.
المادة 315
يجب على وسطاء التأمين الإدلاء للإدارة بالوثائق التي تمكن من الاطلاع على أنشطتهم داخل الآجال وطبقا للنماذج التي تحدد بنص تنظيمي.
المادة 316
يخضع وسطاء التأمين لمراقبة موظفين محلفين منتدبين لهذا الغرض من طرف الإدارة. ويمكن لهؤلاء الموظفين في كل حين أن يتحققوا بعين المكان من العمليات التي يقوم بها وسطاء التأمين. ويتعين على وسطاء التأمين أن يضعوا رهن إشارتهم في كل حين المستخدمين المؤهلين لتزويدهم بالمعلومات التي يعتبرونها ضرورية لمزاولة المراقبة.
يجب أن تسجل المخالفات المعاينة في إطار هذه المراقبة في محضر يعده الموظفون المذكورون آنفا. ويبلغ هذا المحضر إلى وسيط التأمين المعني بالأمر لتمكينه من الإدلاء بتفسيراته داخل أجل خمسة عشر (15) يوما التي تلي توجيه هذا المحضر إليه.
وبناء على هذا المحضر وعلى تفسيرات وسيط التأمين، يمكن للإدارة أن تتخذ في حق هذا الوسيط الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الباب الأول من القسم الخامس من هذا الكتاب المتعلق بالعقوبات الإدارية.
المادة 317
لا يجوز لوسطاء التأمين أن يعترضوا على المراقبة التي يمكن أن تمارسها المقاولات الموكلة لهم أو التي يعرضون لحسابها عمليات تأمين. غير أنه فيما يخص شركات السمسرة، يجب أن تنحصر هذه المراقبة فقط في العمليات المنجزة لحساب هذه المقاولات.
المادة 318
يجب على وسطاء التأمين أن يدفعوا أقساط التأمين المحصلة لحساب مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين داخل الآجال المحددة بنص تنظيمي.
المادة319
يجب على وسطاء التأمين أن يتقيدوا بأحكام القانون رقم 9-88 المتعلق بالقواعد المحاسبية الواجب على التجار العمل بها.
القسم الرابع
إيقاف نشاط وسيط التأمين وسحب اعتماده
المادة320
بغض النظر عن حالات سحب الاعتماد الواردة في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 308 أعلاه، يسحب الاعتماد نهائيا من وسيط التأمين :
- إذا لم يعد يستوفي إحدى الشروط اللازمة لمنح الاعتماد؛
- إذا فسخت مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين التي وكلته اتفاق تعيينه وذلك بعد موافقة الإدارة؛
- إذا تنازل عن اعتماده؛
- إذا لم يشرع في نشاطه داخل أجل سنة (1) أو توقف مدة سنة (1) عن تقديم عمليات التأمين التي تم من أجلها اعتماده، ماعدا في حالة عجز بدني ناجم عن مرض أو حادثة ترتب عنها عجز عن الحركة تفوق مدته ثلاثة (3) أشهر. ويجب معاينة المرض أو العجز من طرف هيئة مكونة من ثلاثة (3) أطباء حيث يجب تسليم نسخة من تقريرها للإدارة.
يجب إشعار الإدارة بكل توقف عن المزاولة يفوق شهرا (1).
المادة 321
لا يمكن سحب الاعتماد إلا بعد استطلاع رأي اللجنة الاستشارية للتأمينات. ويجب إنذار المعني بالأمر مسبقا بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع الإشعار بالتوصل، توجه إلى آخر موطن أو مقر اجتماعي معروف لدى الإدارة، ليقدم ملاحظاته كتابة داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ توجيه الرسالة المذكورة.
المادة 322
عندما تتوقف إحدى المقاولات المشار إليها في المادة 158 أعلاه عن التعامل مع وسيط التأمين أو العكس، يجب على هذا الوسيط أن يعيد إليها المطبوعات والوثائق التي زودته بها في إطار ممارسته لمهنة وسيط التأمين.
ويطبق هذا المقتضى كذلك في حالة فسخ اتفاق التعيين من لدن أحد الطرفين وفي حالة سحب الاعتماد.
القسم الخامس
العقوبات الإدارية والجنائية
الباب الأول
العقوبات الإدارية
المادة 323
يعاقب وسطاء التأمين الذين لم يقوموا داخل الآجال المحددة بالإدلاء بالوثائق المنصوص عليها في المادة 315 من هذا الكتاب، في كل حالة، بغرامة إدارية قدرها خمسمائة (500) درهم عن كل يوم تأخير وذلك ابتداء من اليوم الثلاثين (30) الموالي لتوصل الوسيط في آخر موطن أو مقر اجتماعي معروف له من لدن الإدارة بإنذار بواسطة رسالة مضمونة.
تستخلص هذه الغرامة وفق الشكل الذي تستخلص به رسوم التسجيل والتمبر.
عندما يكون الإدلاء إلزاميا في تواريخ محددة، يسري أثر غرامة التأخير الإدارية بقوة القانون ابتداء من هذه التواريخ، ماعدا في حالة تأجيل التواريخ المذكورة من طرف الإدارة.
المادة324
بغض النظر عن العقوبات الجنائية الممكن أن يتعرضوا لها، فإن وسطاء التأمين الذين لا يتقيدون بالأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الكتاب، يمكن أن يتخذ في حقهم إنذار أو توبيخ أو سحب مؤقت أو نهائي للاعتماد، وذلك حسب جسامة الخرق أو المخالفة وتصدر العقوبة بقرار معلل.
لا يمكن أن يقرر السحب المؤقت للاعتماد إلا في حالة متابعة بجنحة أو جناية أدت إلى الاعتقال. في حالة تمتيع الوسيط بالسراح المؤقت يمكن للإدارة الإذن له بمتابعة نشاطه.
المادة 325
يمكن فرض غرامة إدارية تتراوح بين ألفين (2.000) وعشرين ألف (20.000) درهم تستخلص وفق الشكل الذي تستخلص به رسوم التسجيل والتمبر في الحالات التالية :
- رفض تقديم المعلومات المطلوبة من طرف الموظفين المشار إليهم في المادة 316 من هذا القانون أو إعاقة السير العادي للمراقبة. ويعتبر غياب الأشخاص المؤهلين لتقديم هذه المعلومات بمثابة رفض. وفي هذه الحالة، يجب منح وسيط التأمين أجل ثلاثة (3) أيام يبلغ إليه كتابة أمر بوضع مستخدمين مؤهلين رهن إشارة الموظفين الآنف ذكرهم لتزويدهم بالمعلومات التي يرون فائدة فيها؛
- رفض إرجاع المطبوعات والوثائق إلى مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعنية التي عهدت بها إليه في إطار ممارسة مهنة الوساطة في التأمين؛
- تجاوز الآجال المحددة في المادة 318 من هذا الكتاب لدفع الأقساط المقبوضة لحساب مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين؛
- عدم احترام أحكام المادة 296 أعلاه.
المادة 326
لا يمكن فرض العقوبات الإدارية المنصوص عليها في المادتين 324 و325 أعلاه إلا بعد استطلاع رأي اللجنة الاستشارية للتأمينات. ويجب إنذار وسيط التأمين مسبقا بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع الإشعار بالتوصل توجه إلى آخر موطن أو مقر اجتماعي معروف له لدى الإدارة كي يدلي بملاحظاته كتابة داخل أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما يبتدئ من تاريخ توجيه الرسالة المذكورة.
يمكن للإدارة أن تأمر الوسيط المعني بالأمر بإلصاق أو نشر قرار السحب المؤقت أو النهائي للاعتماد بجريدتين مخول لهما نشر الإعلانات القانونية.
الباب الثاني
العقوبات الجنائية
المادة 327
يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة (3) أشهر إلى سنتين (2) وبغرامة من ألفين وخمسمائة (2.500) إلى عشرة آلاف (10.000)  درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط:
- من عرض بسوء نية عقودا قصد اكتتابها أو عمل على اكتتابها لفائدة مقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين غير معتمدة لممارسة صنف العمليات التي تتعلق بها تلك العقود؛
- من مارس مهنة وسيط التأمين دون الحصول على الاعتماد.
تعاقب بنفس العقوبات المقاولات المشار إليها في المادة 158 أعلاه ووسطاء التأمين الذين يلجؤون إلى خدمات أشخاص غير معتمدين لعرض عمليات التامين.
المادة 328
خلافا لأحكام الفصل 540 من القانون الجنائي، يعاقب بالحبس من سنة (1) إلى خمس (5) سنوات وبغرامة تساوي عشر (10) مرات مبلغ الأقساط المحصلة تدليسا، على أن لا يقل مبلغ الغرامة عن خمسة آلاف (5.000) درهم، كل وسيط تأمين يقوم بسوء نية بتغطية خطر دون إعداد اقتراح التأمين وتبليغه إلى مقاولة معتمدة لممارسة عمليات التأمين بالمغرب.
ويعتبر التوفر على الأدوات الضرورية لهذا الغرض من مطبوعات مزورة أو اقتراحات أو وثائق التأمين أو مذكرات التغطية أو شهادات التأمين أو أجهزة تمكن من إعدادها، كشروع في تنفيذ لا لبس فيه ويعاقب عليه بنفس العقوبات.
المادة 329
تأمر المحكمة التي أصدرت عقوبات الحبس المنصوص عليها في المادتين 327 و328 أعلاه لزوما بالإغلاق الفوري للمحلات المعتبرة مهنية أو غير مهنية التي كان المدان يمارس فيها أنشطته وبمصادرة الأدوات موضوع الجريمة.
المادة 330
في حالة صدور أحكام قضائية ابتدائيا بشأن جنايات أو جنح أو أي إدانة أخرى بالحبس تفوق ثلاثة (3) أشهر بسبب وقائع منصوص عليها في المادة 308 من هذا القانون، يمكن سحب الاعتماد بصفة مؤقتة طيلة المدة التي لم يصدر فيها أي قرار قضائي يكتسي قوة الشيء المقضي به.
دون الإخلال بالعقوبات التي يمكن للإدارة أن تقررها في إطار مراقبتها، يسترد المعني بالأمر في حالة البراءة كل حقوقه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 331
إن الآجال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون آجال كاملة.
المادة 332
تحدد الإدارة قائمة الجرائد المخول لها نشر الإعلانات القانونية تطبيقا لهذا القانون.
المادة 333
تنسخ جميع الأحكام المخالفة ولاسيما أحكام :
- الظهير الشريف الصادر في 17 من صفر 1339 (30 أكتوبر 1920) المتعلق بالشركات أو صناديق التعاضديات الفلاحية للتأمين؛
- القرار الصادر في 20 من شعبان 1353 (28 نوفمبر 1934) المتعلق بعقد التأمين؛
- الظهير الشريف الصادر في 29 من ربيع الآخر 1356 (8 يوليو 1937) المتعلق بتسديد المصاريف والتعويضات المستحقة عن حوادث السيارات وبعقود تأمين المسؤولية المدنية لمالكي العربات أثناء السير على الطريق؛
- القرار الصادر في 13 من شعبان 1360 (6 سبتمبر 1941) الموحد لمراقبة الدولة على مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين والرسملة؛
- الظهير الشريف الصادر في 19 من جمادى الأولى 1362 (24 ماي 1943) في الإذن بإجراء العمل في الإيالة الشريفة بالأمر المؤرخ في 27 فبراير 1943 في منع إبرام عقود في شأن تسديد التعويضات المستحقة لمن يصاب بحوادث؛
- الظهير الشريف الصادر في 28 من جمادى الآخرة 1374 (22 فبراير 1955) المحدث لصندوق ضمان لفائدة بعض ضحايا حوادث السير؛
- الظهير الشريف رقم 100-69-1 الصادر في 8 شعبان 1389 (20 أكتوبر 1969) بشأن التأمين الإجباري للسيارات عبر الطرق؛
- الظهير الشريف رقم 292-76-1 الصادر في 25 من شوال 1397 (9 أكتوبر 1977) بمثابة قانون يتعلق بعرض عمليات التأمين وتأمين المؤمن و/أو تكوين رؤوس الأموال وبمزاولة مهنة وسطاء التأمين؛
- المادة 14 والفقرات i وii وiii وv وvi من المادة 15 من الظهير الشريف رقم 7-84-1 الصادر في 6 ربيع الآخر 1404 (10 يناير 1984) بمثابة قانون يتعلق باتخاذ تدابير مالية في انتظار إصدار قانون المالية لسنة 1984؛
- الظهير الشريف رقم 4-95-1 الصادر في 24 من شعبان 1415 (26 يناير 1995) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 94-43 المتعلق بالقواعد المحاسبية الواجب على مؤسسات التأمين وإعادة التأمين والرسملة العمل بها؛
- المادة 72 من القانون رقم 96-24 المتعلق بالبريد والمواصلات.
كما تم تغييرها وتتميمها.
غير أن النصوص المتخذة لتطبيق الظهائر والقوانين والقرارات السالفة الذكر تظل سارية المفعول ما لم تتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون إلى أن يتم نشر النصوص التنظيمية المتخذة لتطبيقه.
المادة 334
تظل الشركات الموجودة في طور التصفية عند تاريخ نشر هذا القانون خاضعة لأحكام القرار الصادر في 13 من شعبان 1360 (6 سبتمبر 1941) السالف الذكر وللنصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه إلى أن تكتمل تصفيتها.
المادة 335
يمنح لمقاولة التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة قبل تاريخ نشر هذا القانون، والتي يكون شكلها القانوني غير منصوص عليه في هذا القانون، أو لا يسمح لها بممارسة بعض عمليات التأمين تطبيقا للمواد من 168 إلى 170 أعلاه، أجل أربعة وعشرين (24) شهرا ابتداء من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون للتقيد بأحكام المواد السالفة الذكر، وعند انصرام هذا الأجل، تقدم الإدارة، حسب الحالة، إما على سحب اعتماد المقاولة المعنية، وإما على سحب اعتماد صنف أو أصناف العمليات الممارسة خرقا لهذا القانون.
تحت طائلة سحب الاعتماد، يمنح لمقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة قبل تاريخ نشر هذا القانون أجل اثني عشر (12) شهرا، ابتداء من تاريخ نشره، كي تتوفر على المبلغ الأدنى لرأس المال أو رأس المال التأسيسي المنصوص عليهما بالتتالي في المادتين 171 و176 أعلاه.
المادة 336
لا تجبر مقاولات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المعتمدة قبل تاريخ نشر هذا القانون والتي اختارت الشكل القانوني المشار إليه في المادة 173 أعلاه، على التوفر على العدد الأدنى للشركاء المنصوص عليه في المادة 174 أعلاه.
المادة 337
يمنح وسطاء التأمين المعتمدون قبل تاريخ نشر هذا القانون، أجل أربعة وعشرين (24) شهرا يبتدئ من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون لملاءمة وضعيتهم مع أحكامه. وفي غياب ذلك، وبعد انقضاء هذا الأجل، تقوم الإدارة بسحب اعتماداتهم.
المادة 338
يمنح لبريد المغرب المحدث بمقتضى القانون رقم 96-24 وللأبناك المعتمدة بموجب الظهير الشريف رقم 147-93-1 بمثابة قانون الصادر في 15 من محرم 1414 (6 يوليو 1993) السالف ذكرهما، أجل سنة (1) ابتداء من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون، من أجل التقيد بأحكامه المطبقة عليهم

----------

